# Why do furries discrimante?



## Rigby (Jul 19, 2016)

We all have a self, and what makes us collective comrades is that our selves are a little furrier than normal people.

But what do these furries do? They point. They wag their elitist tails and mock. Laughing. Belittling their harmless peers, peers with suave social skills that would definitely impress them all if given a chance at a party or something.

So, I'm declaring a 'safe feelings zone' for this thread, where respect and decency will prevail, and where furries can confess honestly why they hold malicious, discrimanting views of particular "types" of furries, all in a responsible, productive manner. No blame, no guilt, no judgment. And I'll be sincere, I'll go first.

My name is Rigby and I am a bigot. I have been a bigot for a few years, it's so hard to tell. You never decide to become a bigot, but you have a moment when you realize it's affecting how you treat people. I was drinking an Orange Julius at the mall and scoffed at some pale woman with a neon pink tail. "She's just some casual fur turning the culture into a cheap accessory."

WHOA. Back up. That's not right. Who am I to judge anybody? Who am I to discrimante? Well I'm Rigby. Still, I could've cut her some slack dammit! She can't help herself! None of these cheap pink tail wearing pale persons can help it.

This has been cathartic and I feel genuinely better. Humility is my virtue! I hope we can all feel better, together. So, get your bigotry off your chest, and mend those broken paws.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 19, 2016)

Dis some gud bait


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 19, 2016)

One time I saw these two dudes in fursuits just minding their own business in a park, when this shitlord dog comes along and starts barking at them.

Like, wow. Does that dog even know what year it is?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 19, 2016)

Like a cat, I can hear the can opener...soon, aaaaaallll the worms will spill out...


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Sometimes people judge my house by all the blood splattered on the walls that I had not cleaned up yet. Like, wow. It is not my fault they invite themselves in and add to the mess. So inconsiderate. 
This is a true story. XD My kitchen is splattered with blood because of "someone" Hopefully they will be more polite next time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

...The fuck is this thread? I don't even..

Some guy came across my lawn, trespassing, so I stabbed him repeatedly in the legs so he couldn't move around much, so I got the lawnmower and ran him over. God damn bones of his often clogged the lawnmower so I had to clean it repeatedly. But gosh does blood and guts work good as a fertilizer. Lawn's all red 'n shit, but the grass will grow strong and hopefully turn into human-eating plants so I won't have to worry about trespassers anymore.


----------



## Rigby (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...The fuck is this thread? I don't even..
> 
> Some guy came across my lawn, trespassing, so I stabbed him repeatedly in the legs so he couldn't move around much, so I got the lawnmower and ran him over. God damn bones of his often clogged the lawnmower so I had to clean it repeatedly. But gosh does blood and guts work good as a fertilizer. Lawn's all red 'n shit, but the grass will grow strong and hopefully turn into human-eating plants so I won't have to worry about trespassers anymore.


Is this a cry for help?


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ...The fuck is this thread? I don't even..
> 
> Some guy came across my lawn, trespassing, so I stabbed him repeatedly in the legs so he couldn't move around much, so I got the lawnmower and ran him over. God damn bones of his often clogged the lawnmower so I had to clean it repeatedly. But gosh does blood and guts work good as a fertilizer. Lawn's all red 'n shit, but the grass will grow strong and hopefully turn into human-eating plants so I won't have to worry about trespassers anymore.


Ill keep that in mind the next time those kooky kids ask me to buy their magazines.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Is this a cry for help?


Mine is true though, there really is a LOT of blood. :c But I had plenty of meat for tacos so you win some you lose some.


----------



## Rigby (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No. It's a comment on how pointless this thread is.


Yeah you sure brought the edge to this "pointless" thread.

Yours is exactly the belittlement I mentioned, proof of how necessary a thread like this is in our kennel community. My plight is legitimate and I deserve to be heard out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Kennel community? This thread is pointless. 

Rule number 1: Keep your shit to yourself.


----------



## Rigby (Jul 20, 2016)

Look at the tough guy shutting people down on a forum. Ooohhh you really got me! What happens now!? Oh wait, I can just post regardless. And so it goes.

No ineffectual posturing can stop me now.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

*Heats up a bowl of noodles and prepares for the fight*


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *Heats up a bowl of noodles and prepares for the fight*


What is it with you and noodles?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> What is it with you and noodles?


Noodles are awesome, that's what.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 20, 2016)

Throw some pool noodles in a mosh pit.  Watch the duelling commence.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Throw some pool noodles in a mosh pit.  Watch the duelling commence.


*Dives in after them* I'M COMING HOME!!!  :'D


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 20, 2016)

In all seriousness, the Furry Fandom is a community insofar as its members have a common interest, which in this case is an interest in anthropomorphic animals. That is about as collective as it gets, however; there are simply too many members coming from too many walks of life and holding vastly different opinions to even consider the fandom to be unified by any other metric. If that pisses you off, you're free to leave and set up shop elsewhere, but do not expect your fellow human being to care about feelings that may or may not be the product of a sad paranoid schizo trying to deflect blame onto a convenient scapegoat.

If there's one thing I regret having to support about freedom of expression, it's that lunatics that care more about identity politics than they do about morality (or reality, for that matter) can have a voice. With that said, I'm not solidly convinced that all technicolor drama queens are bad people, but I need something more to go on than one's fashion statement to confirm or drop each case.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> One time I saw these two dudes in fursuits just minding their own business in a park, when this shitlord dog comes along and starts barking at them.
> 
> Like, wow. Does that dog even know what year it is?



Wow fuck that dog


Rigby said:


> Look at the tough guy shutting people down on a forum. Ooohhh you really got me! What happens now!? Oh wait, I can just post regardless. And so it goes.
> 
> No ineffectual posturing can stop me now.



Aww shit son



ChapterAquila92 said:


> In all seriousness, the Furry Fandom is a community insofar as its members have a common interest, which in this case is an interest in anthropomorphic animals. That is about as collective as it gets, however; there are simply too many members coming from too many walks of life and holding vastly different opinions to even consider the fandom to be unified by any other metric. If that pisses you off, you're free to leave and set up shop elsewhere, but do not expect your fellow human being to care about feelings that may or may not be the product of a sad paranoid schizo trying to deflect blame onto a convenient scapegoat.
> 
> If there's one thing I regret having to support about freedom of expression, it's that lunatics that care more about identity politics than they do about morality (or reality, for that matter) can have a voice. With that said, I'm not solidly convinced that all technicolor drama queens are bad people, but I need something more to go on than one's fashion statement to confirm or drop each case.



But we also all agree on porn too. Granted fetishes vary widely and some are just plain disgusting and they should be ashamed


----------



## Jarren (Jul 20, 2016)

Rigby said:


> I'm declaring a 'safe feelings zone' for this thread, where respect and decency will prevail.


Good luck with that.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 20, 2016)

*ANYBODY NEEDING A "SAFE SPACE" ONLINE*...I give to you, the perfect link to the most powerful website you can ever know:

ZOMBO

(And no, it's not a bloody rickroll...)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> *ANYBODY NEEDING A "SAFE SPACE" ONLINE*...I give to you, the perfect link to the most powerful website you can ever know:
> 
> ZOMBO
> 
> (And no, it's not a bloody rickroll...)



I ain't finna click on no voodoo witch magiks ya hear


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 20, 2016)

Nah, it's just blinking colored circles, while a relaxing islander-accented guy welcomes you to zombocom, and tells you that you can do anything, there.  Anything at all.  That the unattainable is unknown, at zombo-com.  He then repeatedly reminds you that this is, in fact, zombo-com, and that you are welcome there.

"The only limit at Zombo-com...is yourself...welcome...to Zombo-com."

I dunno, I always found it very uplifting, affirming, and happy.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 20, 2016)

You spelt discriminate wrong.
But anyway, everyone's a bit xenophobic...


----------



## Somnium (Jul 20, 2016)

Why do furries judge? Because they are humans.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Why do furries judge? Because they are humans.



Not you


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Always look on the bright siiide of life~


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> everyone's a bit xenophobic...


I agree, Xenomorphs are pretty scary. I can never tell them apart from regular schoolgirls


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But we also all agree on porn too. Granted fetishes vary widely and some are just plain disgusting and they should be ashamed


I must have missed that town hall.

We might have to agree to disagree there; as far as I'm concerned, the porn is merely a convenient Rule 34 side-effect of the fandom's demographics consisting primarily of teenagers and young adults, who in this day and age seem to be becoming less likely to understand the concepts of public image and first impressions. Granted, I was also a pretty devout Catholic when I first encountered the fandom over a decade ago.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I must have missed that town hall.
> 
> We might have to agree to disagree there; as far as I'm concerned, the porn is merely a convenient Rule 34 side-effect of the fandom's demographics consisting primarily of teenagers and young adults, who in this day and age seem to be becoming less likely to understand the concepts of public image and first impressions. Granted, I was also a pretty devout Catholic when I first encountered the fandom over a decade ago.



To be fair when it was starting up cons *were *targeted towards the fetishists. This fandom was made largely for the porn mate


----------



## modfox (Jul 20, 2016)

strange things happen when you're going around the twist


----------



## Rigby (Jul 20, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the porn is merely a convenient Rule 34 side-effect of the fandom's demographics consisting primarily of teenagers and young adults.


Side effect or not, the furry "fetish" is depraved and disgusting, and I love it 

Think about it, it's effectively animal porn for people who don't want to be associated with animal porn. "You can throw clothes and make up on a dog but don't think that changes anything other than aesthetic" - The judge from my last parole hearing.



TomVaporeon said:


> You spelt discriminate wrong.


I also spelled discrimante right, but you conveniently ignored that FACT.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> This fandom was made largely for the porn mate


1 billion percent accurate.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 20, 2016)

Because society as a whole is judgemental. Not just this one fandom.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Side effect or not, the furry "fetish" is depraved and disgusting, and I love it
> 
> Think about it, it's effectively animal porn for people who don't want to be associated with animal porn. "You can throw clothes and make up on a dog but don't think that changes anything other than aesthetic" - The judge from my last parole hearing.
> 
> ...



I think of it more as exotic porn. Do I like cartoon animals boning? No, that's as disgusting as real bestiality. Do I enjoy very human-like animals boning? Fuck yes I do


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I think of it more as exotic porn. Do I like cartoon animals boning? No, that's as disgusting as real bestiality. Do I enjoy very human-like animals boning? Fuck yes I do


Dammit... i agree with you for once. xD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Dammit... i agree with you for once. xD



Hey as much as I shitpost I defend my porn god dammit


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey as much as I shitpost I defend my porn god dammit


I may not agree with shitposting, but I will stand with you to defend porn sir!


----------



## Rigby (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Do I like cartoon animals boning? No, that's as disgusting as real bestiality.


well Mr. "No Homo", bestiality usually has a real human raping a real animal, and cartoon animals "boning" (very crude language, sir) doesn't have a human, or rape, and isn't real.

And if you think that a drawing of that is as disgusting as a human banging an animal, then I'll just have to accept your opinion. Not gonna respect it though. Bad opinion!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

Rigby said:


> well Mr. "No Homo", bestiality usually has a real human raping a real animal, and cartoon animals "boning" (very crude language, sir) doesn't have a human, or rape, and isn't real.
> 
> And if you think that a drawing of that is as disgusting as a human banging an animal, then I'll just have to accept your opinion. Not gonna respect it though. Bad opinion!



Holy fuck I love this guy


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Do I enjoy very human-like animals boning? Fuck yes I do


It's a visual aesthetic.  They are basically just hairy women.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> It's a visual aesthetic.  They are basically just hairy women.


pls no


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

Fuzzy women then.  Human carpets.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Fuzzy women then.  Human carpets.


what is done cannot be undone

RIP~


----------



## Rigby (Jul 20, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Fuzzy women then.  Human carpets.


what a shame. carpets can't even wear a diaper. why bother?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2016)

Gross bruh.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Some carpets are soft, they have my vote.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 20, 2016)

The Internet is for porn


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hey as much as I shitpost I defend my porn god dammit


If you can't defend your porn, what CAN you defend?


----------



## Besharia (Jul 20, 2016)

My name is Besharia (not IRL) and I have the opposite problem. I love all furries and hate normal people. I remember watching this woman in a horse suit and a girl in a spider suit and thinking to myself "God I want to bang them so badly." And then a normal person passed by and I said  to myself "fucking prick."

I guess I like furries because I like that they are on the edge of society's acceptance. I think I hate normals because I hate the artificial, conformist world they have created.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 20, 2016)

Besharia said:


> I guess I like furries because I like that they are on the edge of society's acceptance. I think I hate normals because I hate the artificial, conformist world they have created.


Edgy


----------



## Besharia (Jul 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Edgy



No if I was edgy I'd jump a body count and clean out a zip code... But I refuse to go out like that.

Just please don't tell me I'm the only one who sees normal society as broken and fucked up.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Just please don't tell me I'm the only one who sees normal society as broken and fucked up.


I saw a broken flower today on my way to the shop.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 21, 2016)

I find it interesting just how diverse the Furry Fandom really is.  Someone can't just simply ask anyone, "What is a Furry?" Without getting so many different answers.  It's almost as if no one really knows, they just do whatever xD
Basically, you'd have to ask, "What's the Furry Fandom to you?" Since there is no define definition.  
Than you get some people who go apeshit because they actually think it can be simple to explain :x
This fandom has basically no guidelines to being a Furry, but that makes it interesting haha


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 21, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Just please don't tell me I'm the only one who sees normal society as broken and fucked up.


Nope, I agree with you.


----------



## Somnium (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Not you



What do you mean?


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I agree, Xenomorphs are pretty scary. I can never tell them apart from regular schoolgirls



Wait hold on I don't see the difference



Rigby said:


> I also spelled discrimante right, but you conveniently ignored that FACT.



Well if discrimante was a word I'd congratulate you


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 21, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> Well if discrimante was a word I'd congratulate you



Were shitposting an Olympic event, I think Sergei and Rigby would need to knife-fight atop the tallest building in Rio, for the gold medal


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2016)

I tend to stay away from shitposting in general as my type tends to really stir up shit. 

But once I do shitpost, well, I've been banned from numerous forums already.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 21, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Were shitposting an Olympic event, I think Sergei and Rigby would need to knife-fight atop the tallest building in Rio, for the gold medal



It's basically an art by now


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm no shitposter/gimmick/"TROLL", I'm just a vivacious raccoon with a heart of golf and a decent enough internet connection to rule the world. I know this much personality can be off-putting around here, IN A MORGUE, but you furred corpses have nothing to fear.

Shit, I've hung out in diapers with more than a few awesome people from here irl, at least they know I'm legit, dammit! I'm not ashamed of who I am.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Besharia said:


> No if I was edgy I'd jump a body count and clean out a zip code... But I refuse to go out like that.
> 
> Just please don't tell me I'm the only one who sees normal society as broken and fucked up.



Silly person, normal society is fine. We are what makes the world not explode immediately because we have common sense and intelligence!



Rigby said:


> I'm no shitposter/gimmick/"TROLL", I'm just a vivacious raccoon with a heart of golf and a decent enough internet connection to rule the world. I know this much personality can be off-putting around here, IN A MORGUE, but you furred corpses have nothing to fear.
> 
> Shit, I've hung out in diapers with more than a few awesome people from here irl, at least they know I'm legit, dammit! I'm not ashamed of who I am.



Dood fuckin' diapers man. That's some weak shit you gotta step it up senpai


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> To be fair when it was starting up cons *were *targeted towards the fetishists. This fandom was made largely for the porn mate


And the fallout of "widening the demographic" is that the Fandom overall has been under public scrutiny ever since.

I'll let Kage explain:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> And the fallout of "widening the demographic" is that the Fandom overall has been under public scrutiny ever since.
> 
> I'll let Kage explain:



Fucking trilby wearing git in the first 9 seconds. However, I'm gonna fucking watch this because I have huge amounts of respect for Kage. That man is bloody briliant

No seriously, what the fuck is with all of those trilbies?


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Dood fuckin' diapers man. That's some weak shit you gotta step it up senpai


Still, not a gimmick d00d. Besides, I always get in trouble on these Fascist Affinity Forums whenever I "step it up." I'd rather not get banned.



ChapterAquila92 said:


> And the fallout of "widening the demographic" is that the Fandom overall has been under public scrutiny ever since.
> 
> I'll let Kage explain:


Kage?? Get this Naruto shit outta my thread.

Really though, WHO?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Kage?? Get this Naruto shit outta my thread.
> 
> Really though, WHO?


Settle down there, Skull Face. Such a lust for revenge has yet to be seen.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 21, 2016)

Rigby said:


> heart of golf.


Well, that's a new one. I've heard maybe Yugioh fan boys yammer about the "heart of the cards" or some shit like that. Never heard of the "heart of golf" before. Tell me, do you usually swing over or under par? :V


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Well, that's a new one. I've heard maybe Yugioh fan boys yammer about the "heart of the cards" or some shit like that. Never heard of the "heart of golf" before. Tell me, do you usually swing over or under par? :V


bby, for a dragon like you I'll swing whichever way you want


----------



## Astus (Jul 21, 2016)

Tossing this in on topic, furries discriminate because furries are people... and people discriminate. However the amount of discrimination in the furry Fandom is less of that then the general public and other Fandoms, as furries are generally accepting


----------



## Besharia (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's a good question. Why do we, as a community, give a flying frack what normal society thinks of us? Normal society is far more broken then the fandom if anyone should be under the spotlight it's them. If it's the porn issue it's simple just don't hang in those circles... I could honestly give two shits what the rest of the world thinks of us. Those who want to join will find their way in, and those that don't won't even make the attempt.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Here's a good question. Why do we, as a community, give a flying frack what normal society thinks of us? Normal society is far more broken then the fandom if anyone should be under the spotlight it's them. If it's the porn issue it's simple just don't hang in those circles... I could honestly give two shits what the rest of the world thinks of us. Those who want to join will find their way in, and those that don't won't even make the attempt.


It might not matter to a fair number of furries, but idiots among us have a tendency to ruin the fun for the rest of us. As far as public relations go, first impressions are lasting impressions, and if the first impression that someone has of the fandom is that of depraved sex-obsessed freaks, then that's what we will be perceived as.

In another light, first impressions are the most effective recruiting tools that any fandom can utilize in the public domain, and the furry fandom has a relatively poor track record when it comes to handling that kind of PR.


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It might not matter to a fair number of furries, but idiots among us have a tendency to ruin the fun for the rest of us. As far as public relations go, first impressions are lasting impressions, and if the first impression that someone has of the fandom is that of depraved sex-obsessed freaks, then that's what we will be perceived as.
> 
> In another light, first impressions are the most effective recruiting tools that any fandom can utilize in the public domain, and the furry fandom has a relatively poor track record when it comes to handling that kind of PR.


Exactly. I mostly blame the furries doing those damn "Youtube war" videos a decade ago. Ya blew it for the rest of us. Now people take one look at a furry and they see a guy in a dog suit humping Lassie besides the well while lil Timmy just drowns.

And then the self conscious furries turn against each other in an attempt to appease the masses. "Sure, I wear a dog suit, but I'm not into the fetish stuff!" Meanwhile, the furries into the fetish turn against the niche subcategories of furries. "Sure, we're into the fetish stuff, but I'm not into transformation! Or diapers! Or blah blah blah pls accept me!"

That's the problem. The lack of self-awareness from the self-loathing furs who desperately throw anyone under the bus to garner acceptance. MINDLESS SHEEP (not to ram heads with any sheepish fursonas in the community).


----------



## Majinekos (Jul 21, 2016)

Personally I'm not a furry, I just do a lot of things that involve anthro characters.....so...uhh..I'm just here to listen, and learn....


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Exactly. I mostly blame the furries doing those damn "Youtube war" videos a decade ago. Ya blew it for the rest of us. Now people take one look at a furry and they see a guy in a dog suit humping Lassie besides the well while lil Timmy just drowns.
> 
> And then the self conscious furries turn against each other in an attempt to appease the masses. "Sure, I wear a dog suit, but I'm not into the fetish stuff!" Meanwhile, the furries into the fetish turn against the niche subcategories of furries. "Sure, we're into the fetish stuff, but I'm not into transformation! Or diapers! Or blah blah blah pls accept me!"
> 
> That's the problem. The lack of self-awareness from the self-loathing furs who desperately throw anyone under the bus to garner acceptance. MINDLESS SHEEP (not to ram heads with any sheepish fursonas in the community).


Indeed, though I wouldn't be jumping on the Blame Game bandwagon just yet. In many ways, the ones doing the blaming can be found equally at fault for allowing the idiots to go about their idiotic ways instead of exercising due diligence; In the video I posted earlier for instance, Dr Conway pointed out how he probably should have accepted the invitation to the Tyra Banks show as opposed to letting the likes of ChewFox be the face of the fandom in _that_ episode.

I don't know. Part of it may just be me hailing from a profession where accountability and personal responsibility are meant to be taken seriously, and I'd like to think that those two principles should be applied everywhere in the public domain.


nekomajin said:


> Personally I'm not a furry, I just do a lot of things that involve anthro characters.....so...uhh..I'm just here to listen, and learn....


I remember being in that position throughout high school. Fortunately, my friends knew that I could kick the crap out of them if they tried to piss me off.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Tossing this in on topic, furries discriminate because furries are people... and people discriminate. However the amount of discrimination in the furry Fandom is less of that then the general public and other Fandoms, as furries are generally accepting



I dunno I've seen furries be bloody savage compared to the casual guy who just says it's disgusting and goes about his business



Besharia said:


> Here's a good question. Why do we, as a community, give a flying frack what normal society thinks of us? Normal society is far more broken then the fandom if anyone should be under the spotlight it's them. If it's the porn issue it's simple just don't hang in those circles... I could honestly give two shits what the rest of the world thinks of us. Those who want to join will find their way in, and those that don't won't even make the attempt.



Because regardless of what you _*want *_to think, the opinion and thoughts of others is infact, very important. If your current boss or potential boss found out that you are a furry and either has a huge disgust for it or "checks out" what furry is, then you're shit out of luck with jobs


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 21, 2016)

Just to clarify:
- "Jobs" are a thing that exist in "normal society"
- "Jobs" are how you attain a substance known as "money".
- "Money" is a currency, used to exchange for goods and services, such as food, or your Bad Dragon nunchucks.

So:
- Without money, no food/fun.
- Without job, no money.
- Without normal society, no jobs.

Ergo:
Hey, kiddos!  Want to not starve to death?  Then make yourselves presentable to normal society!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Because regardless of what you _*want *_to think, the opinion and thoughts of others is infact, very important. If your current boss or potential boss found out that you are a furry and either has a huge disgust for it or "checks out" what furry is, then you're shit out of luck with jobs


Meanwhile, all I can think of with regards to my job is the movie _Down Periscope_, which contains the most hilariously accurate portrayal of the kind of personalities I work with in my unit, including my bosses.


----------



## Rigby (Jul 21, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Ergo:
> Hey, kiddos!  Want to not starve to death?  Then make yourselves presentable to normal society!


Well "normal society" is an ass that I'm not going to kiss. We're only a couple decades removed from times where being openly gay or in an interracial relationship essentially revoked your right to provide for yourself. I have no faith in society's judgment.

"Without normal society, no jobs" doesn't even make sense btw. It's like you're not even trying at all. Countless cultures that defy "our" standard of normality have thrived (and still thrive) economically, and without morally policing the private lives of the workers. 18th century Japan! You had to be there.

Moral policing like this is what keeps liquor stores closed on Sunday. Thanks a fucking lot.


----------



## Astus (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno I've seen furries be bloody savage compared to the casual guy who just says it's disgusting and goes about his business



Usually those are rare cases, most of the Fandom is accept which is why there are so many odd balls in the Fandom. The people that go on and on usually take some sort of personal offense to the topic... not to mention there are a decent amount of people in the Fandom that probably have personality disorders which usually points to low self esteem and therefore are more likely to bash people in their interest area because of their insecurities


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 21, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Just to clarify:
> - "Jobs" are a thing that exist in "normal society"
> - "Jobs" are how you attain a substance known as "money".
> - "Money" is a currency, used to exchange for goods and services, such as food, or your Bad Dragon nunchucks.
> ...



I rebel against society by using using "normal society" bloodmoney and spending it on things that are looked down upon by the common masses.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

Rigby said:


> bby, for a dragon like you I'll swing whichever way you want


I feel discri'mated' against. Do you only swing for dragons? Dogs need love too.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I feel discri'mated' against. Do you only swing for dragons? Dogs need love too.


You can have him!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow dragon, I know that was not easy for you to give up such a fine diaper and I am flattered you chose to be the bigger man dragon. So in return I will post a party on craigslist with your location. It will mostly be directed towards post convicts, murr suiters, baby furs, live lizards I found in the bushes and peta supporters. Entry to the party will cost them one boiled egg. You will have lots of fun!


----------



## Jarren (Jul 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow dragon, I know that was not easy for you to give up such a fine diaper and I am flattered you chose to be the bigger man dragon. So in return I will post a party on craigslist with your location. It will mostly be directed towards post convicts, murr suiters, baby furs, live lizards I found in the bushes and peta supporters. Entry to the party will cost them one boiled egg. You will have lots of fun!


 *frantically vacates premises*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 21, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow dragon, I know that was not easy for you to give up such a fine diaper and I am flattered you chose to be the bigger man dragon. So in return I will post a party on craigslist with your location. It will mostly be directed towards post convicts, murr suiters, baby furs, live lizards I found in the bushes and peta supporters. Entry to the party will cost them one boiled egg. You will have lots of fun!


But what about the noodles? (holds up a steaming plate of spaghetti) I have no idea why my hand isn't on fire.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But what about the noodles? (holds up a steaming plate of spaghetti) I have no idea why my hand isn't on fire.


I save those for the sexy parties at my house when I rent the pound for a day.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 21, 2016)

Why does anyone discriminate? They're afraid of what they don't understand.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Why does anyone discriminate? They're afraid of what they don't understand.



I've noted a lot of this, especially over on those Pheonixed forums, where there seems to be a LOT of animosity built up against folks who are not white. I get so sick of it. I've pretty much stopped posting there as a result of the posts about how the blacks did this, and the Jews did that, and Hispanics are bad,  and if you disagree, well, you're just some SJW, and on and on and on...it gets old, stale and predictable, and can take up 90% of the posts there. 

I mean shit, can people just grow up? They've got this weird 'everyone is out to get them' paranoia.

But I think even more so, it stems from their own insecurities about themselves, and how they feel somehow 'victimized', and try to hide this behind a facade of toughness: Many of the same furs who are the most vociferous about such matters are also ones who have admitted to being the most socially maladjusted, anxious, deprived of freedoms because of living with their parents, not having close, actual friends, not having a sexual outlet, and so on...such that they seem to project their own hurt and sadness outward, onto others, as anger, and edginess, which has somehow become so 'cool'.


----------



## Majinekos (Jul 22, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Indeed, though I wouldn't be jumping on the Blame Game bandwagon just yet. In many ways, the ones doing the blaming can be found equally at fault for allowing the idiots to go about their idiotic ways instead of exercising due diligence; In the video I posted earlier for instance, Dr Conway pointed out how he probably should have accepted the invitation to the Tyra Banks show as opposed to letting the likes of ChewFox be the face of the fandom in _that_ episode.
> 
> I don't know. Part of it may just be me hailing from a profession where accountability and personal responsibility are meant to be taken seriously, and I'd like to think that those two principles should be applied everywhere in the public domain.
> 
> I remember being in that position throughout high school. Fortunately, my friends knew that I could kick the crap out of them if they tried to piss me off.


Well, to clarify I have no interest in dressing up as an anthro character, and I  don't see myself as an anthro character, my interest in the characters just stems from the options using them in fiction gives me as a writer.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 22, 2016)

nekomajin said:


> Well, to clarify I have no interest in dressing up as an anthro character, and I  don't see myself as an anthro character, my interest in the characters just stems from the options using them in fiction gives me as a writer.


Really, anthro species have been as much a part of science fiction, as electrodes, space, and ray guns...it's a pretty easy way to come up with something alien enough to have its own culture and such, while at the same time being familiar enough for us to identify with.

Then you get into folklore, fables and such.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> I've noted a lot of this, especially over on those Pheonixed forums, where there seems to be a LOT of animosity built up against folks who are not white. I get so sick of it. I've pretty much stopped posting there as a result of the posts about how the blacks did this, and the Jews did that, and Hispanics are bad,  and if you disagree, well, you're just some SJW, and on and on and on...it gets old, stale and predictable, and can take up 90% of the posts there.
> 
> I mean shit, can people just grow up? They've got this weird 'everyone is out to get them' paranoia.
> 
> But I think even more so, it stems from their own insecurities about themselves, and how they feel somehow 'victimized', and try to hide this behind a facade of toughness: Many of the same furs who are the most vociferous about such matters are also ones who have admitted to being the most socially maladjusted, anxious, deprived of freedoms because of living with their parents, not having close, actual friends, not having a sexual outlet, and so on...such that they seem to project their own hurt and sadness outward, onto others, as anger, and edginess, which has somehow become so 'cool'.


No offense meant but it isn't just White's talking bad about other races, my friend.  After the recent cop shooting that occurred in Baton Rouge, someone posted a live video on FB.  Well I decided to click on it to see what's up.  Under these new live videos are live chats and... OMG!  The hate from ALL sides was beyond anything I could have imagined.. All sides, I repeat.  
Things like #OnlyBlackLivesMatter and #OnlyHispanicLivesMatter kept popping up, while not as many, but there were some, #OnlyWhiteLivesMatter.  Sadly there wasn't enough people saying #AllLivesMatter, but when people tried to talk reason into this chat room war, they got ignored.  
Even had some bold enough to say that all whites should die, or all cops should.  
To completely ignore that the hate is bad on all sides is foolish.  It's equally bad.  No one is the top hater in this war, though White's are the most hated.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> No offense meant but it isn't just White's talking bad about other races, my friend.  After the recent cop shooting that occurred in Baton Rouge, someone posted a live video on FB.  Well I decided to click on it to see what's up.  Under these new live videos are live chats and... OMG!  The hate from ALL sides was beyond anything I could have imagined.. All sides, I repeat.
> Things like #OnlyBlackLivesMatter and #OnlyHispanicLivesMatter kept popping up, while not as many, but there were some, #OnlyWhiteLivesMatter.  Sadly there wasn't enough people saying #AllLivesMatter, but when people tried to talk reason into this chat room war, they got ignored.
> Even had some bold enough to say that all whites should die, or all cops should.
> To completely ignore that the hate is bad on all sides is foolish.  It's equally bad.  No one is the top hater in this war, though White's are the most hated.



Good point, and by no means am I denying that anyone can hate anyone, but there does appear to be a disproportionate amount of white people up in arms in terms of feeling 'oppressed'. I don't think there's any empirical evidence that whites are 'the most hated'; if anything, I'd say that would be Muslims, at least in the US, but this would vary, by where you are in the world. Anyone can hate anyone; what's troubling me is how fashionable it seems to do so as of late. What's also troubling is the lack of actual, helpful conversation. There's so many people, hiding behind Tweets and You Tube comments, which only fans the flames; I'm worried by the lack of motivation to work to solve problems and lessen tensions, as opposed to saying things that inflame them.  A bit more empathy on all sides could go a long way, and it makes me sad, to see so much anger and animosity.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> Good point, and by no means am I denying that anyone can hate anyone, but there does appear to be a disproportionate amount of white people up in arms in terms of feeling 'oppressed'. I don't think there's any empirical evidence that whites are 'the most hated'; if anything, I'd say that would be Muslims, at least in the US, but this would vary, by where you are in the world. Anyone can hate anyone; what's troubling me is how fashionable it seems to do so as of late. What's also troubling is the lack of actual, helpful conversation. There's so many people, hiding behind Tweets and You Tube comments, which only fans the flames; I'm worried by the lack of motivation to work to solve problems and lessen tensions, as opposed to saying things that inflame them.  A bit more empathy on all sides could go a long way, and it makes me sad, to see so much anger and animosity.


The reason why you see it so bad where White's hide behind the Internet is because the Internet is the only place they are allowed to say what they want. Even then they could get into trouble for it.
The worst thing the government ever did was make it to where it is only illegal for Whites to be racist.  Someone of another color can go up to someone else and be as racist as they please.  A White person does it and they could lose everything.  
We do need more people being supportive.  However, we need honesty, too.  No matter how harsh it is.  There are problems on all sides, in all cultures.  Problems that make that specific race look bad, but instead of trying to fix those problems, they get pissed if anyone brings it to light.  When k say specific, I mean all races have this issue.  
You can't go after one race for their issues and completely ignore your own.


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I save those for the sexy parties at my house when I rent the pound for a day.


You can't save what you don't have, poop-for-brains.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Basically, what I'm trying to say is, we don't need to split up into groups and target each other.  There needs to be a unified group that tries to solve the issues of every human culture and race. 
I don't mean #AllLivesMatter.  That just kind of makes it sound like someone poked fun at #BlackLivesMatter and can unintentionally make people mad.
Just like the name of the BLM makes people mad because it makes them feel like their lives don't matter. 
We need a movement with a name that doesn't ignorantly piss people off that fights issues together haha


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> The reason why you see it so bad where White's hide behind the Internet is because the Internet is the only place they are allowed to say what they want. Even then they could get into trouble for it.
> The worst thing the government ever did was make it to where it is only illegal for Whites to be racist.  Someone of another color can go up to someone else and be as racist as they please.  A White person does it and they could lose everything.
> We do need more people being supportive.  However, we need honesty, too.  No matter how harsh it is.  There are problems on all sides, in all cultures.  Problems that make that specific race look bad, but instead of trying to fix those problems, they get pissed if anyone brings it to light.  When k say specific, I mean all races have this issue.
> You can't go after one race for their issues and completely ignore your own.



OK, I live in Baltimore, and have for 20 years. In the city, on a street that's about half black, and half white, and not once have I ever felt 'hated' because I'm white. I think this gets very much over-exaggerated. I've lived in three different neighborhoods, of a similar ethnic mix, and have not seen any hatred, but rather, people working together to help build safer areas. (Charles Village, Bolton Hill, Mount Vernon, Station North neighborhoods))

And the US never made it 'illegal' for whites to be racist. In terms of housing, employment and access to businesses and services, it's the same for all races: you can't discriminate based on race, period. (And in Maryland, on the basis of sexual orientation, or gender expression). But you can be as racist as you please, outside of that; say what you like, do as you like. Just not in those areas. 

I do think we need to work more together, but I also think that right now, it's a very toxic atmosphere, and that all in all, whites do not have it as bad as they complain to. And until we can face the facts that inequality exists, and take an honest look at its historical roots and basis, we're not going to get anywhere.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> You can't save what you don't have, poop-for-brains.


Someone did not get adopted at the pet store.

Everything changed when the iguanas attacked.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

You know we love your noodles iguana. ;3


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You know we love your noodles iguana. ;3


Everyone loves my noodles however, there are some who cannot have my noodles. And they know who they are, Zipline.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

OMG! I found an actual recipe, featuring Iguana and Noodles! (Sorry, Mr. Iguana. We will not eat you )

*Iguana Stew*

It’s going to be difficult to find iguana at your local supermarket, so I suggest you substitute fresh tuna or chicken for the reptilian meat. Since the spices and other ingredients are the same as used in Curaçao, you will have rough approximation of the dish. Note: As this recipe cooks, you might have to adjust the consistency with more water or coconut milk. 

*Ingredients*


*2 pounds iguana meat*, in large chunks


Juice of 1 lime


3 cups water


1 cup coconut milk


10 small potatoes, diced


3 tomatoes, chopped


3 bell peppers, cut into 1-inch pieces


*1 cup noodles*, such as macaroni


2 bay leaves


½ teaspoon oregano


1 sprig parsley


1 sprig thyme


3 stalks celery, cut into ½ inch pieces


2 habanero chiles, seeds and stems removed, chopped


3 cloves garlic, chopped


Salt and pepper to taste


1 ounce whiskey of choice



*Instructions*

In a bowl, toss the Iguana with the lime juice. Cover and while the meat is marinating, combine all the remaining ingredients, except the whiskey, in a large pot or stock pot, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover, and cook over low heat for 45 minutes.

Add the marinated meat, adjust the consistency if necessary, cover and cook over low heat for the following times: iguana, 1 hour.

Just before serving, add the shot of whiskey and stir well.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> Everyone loves my noodles however, there are some who cannot have my noodles. And they know who they are, Zipline.


Don't make me call the Iguana Busters! 



 Bad iguana! *bops you on the head with a paw before jumping back.*


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> OMG! I found an actual recipe, featuring Iguana and Noodles! (Sorry, Mr. Iguana. We will eat you )
> 
> *Iguana Stew*
> 
> It’s going to be difficult to find iguana at your local supermarket, so I suggest you find him on FAF.


I agree skunky, it is the only way to be safe. Iguana would want me to be well fed while trying new noodle combinations.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

Zipline! This makes me wanna be a vegetarian again! (I mean the scary parts. If I see blood, I get all funny...I can't even watch horror movies, I am too scared! But then again, an Iguana might eat me, too....


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> OMG! I found an actual recipe, featuring Iguana and Noodles! (Sorry, Mr. Iguana. We will not eat you )
> 
> *Iguana Stew*
> 
> ...


This was extremely discriminatory, I am deeply disturbed and hurt. Don't mind me I now hate you forever.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

Share your noodles or I will make you into noodles! >:O


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> This was extremely discriminatory, I am deeply disturbed and hurt. Don't mind me I now hate you forever.



Aw, but at least you can be proud you make a good stew. Nobody even wants a stewed skunk!


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Also I think I'll leave this here:
*How to cook skunks that may or not be meanie butts*
*DIRECTIONS*

Clean and wash the skunks, making sure that the scent glands are removed.
Cut up into small serving pieces.
Put a soup kettle on the stove and add the meat.
Cover with cold water and bring to a boil over high heat.
Lower the heat and boil until the meat is tender, about 40 minutes.
Remove all the scum that rises to the surface.
Make a batter by mixing together the egg yolks, milk, flour, salt and baking powder.
Mix real good until the batter is about like cake batter.
Heat the bear fat or lard in a deep fryer to about 360 degrees.
Dip the pieces of skunk in the batter and then fry them in the deep fryer until golden brown.
Drain well and serve.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> OK, I live in Baltimore, and have for 20 years. In the city, on a street that's about half black, and half white, and not once have I ever felt 'hated' because I'm white. I think this gets very much over-exaggerated. I've lived in three different neighborhoods, of a similar ethnic mix, and have not seen any hatred, but rather, people working together to help build safer areas. (Charles Village, Bolton Hill, Mount Vernon, Station North neighborhoods))
> 
> And the US never made it 'illegal' for whites to be racist. In terms of housing, employment and access to businesses and services, it's the same for all races: you can't discriminate based on race, period. (And in Maryland, on the basis of sexual orientation, or gender expression). But you can be as racist as you please, outside of that; say what you like, do as you like. Just not in those areas.
> 
> I do think we need to work more together, but I also think that right now, it's a very toxic atmosphere, and that all in all, whites do not have it as bad as they complain to. And until we can face the facts that inequality exists, and take an honest look at its historical roots and basis, we're not going to get anywhere.


  Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  It does occur more in the southern area of the US than the northern.
  Even if it isn't technically 'illegal' a majority of people believe it is.  Maybe it's because it's less common for a White person to play the 'race card' than it is any other race, but who knows.  One thing I do know is, White's do get more discriminated against for being 'racist' than other races.  In fact whenever most people think of the word 'racist', they think 'White People' rather they mean to of not. Even White folk think it.  
  I had an incident that occurred for me in High School that led me to believe this as true.

  It was a talent show, day before spring break, and there was a dance group on the floor (we didn't have a stage, ours was held in the gym).  They were pretty good, and everyone was cheering.  
  Me, just to be silly, said, "Boo!" I didn't even say it that loud, and it was just to get a small laugh.
  This..black wanna be..girl stood up (in my high school there was a lot of white folk who wanted to be black).
  She started yelling at me, calling me cracker, and all kinds of racial words that I had never heard of (honestly I hadn't even heard cracker before that haha).
  She kept going on and on.  Wouldn't shut up either. Everyone was staring at us, me not saying anything, her still yelling these horrible words that everyone could hear.
  I got annoyed and called her the N-Word, and guess who got in trouble that day, and suspended for 3 days plus threatened to be taken to court for calling a white girl the n-word?
  Yup.. Me.  What did she get?  Nothing!  Because she was one of the top female basketball players, and our principal was a complete idiot..

  Do I resent other races? No.
  Do I think White's have it really bad? No.
  Do I think other races have more of a privilege when it comes to getting away with being a racist (though it isn't a good one, but can sometimes be beneficial)? Yes

  Personally I think it should be illegal for anyone to be racist.  

  Everyone is angry right now.  Even people who normally don't give a crap.  Things are getting really heated (toxic as you stated) and I agree whole heartedly that we do need to work together.  More so now, than ever.  
  I also think that all issues should be addressed.  Even if you don't see it in your every day lives, doesn't mean it isn't happening.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 22, 2016)

*Build-a-Lizard Waifu!*
Building a waifu couldn’t be easier if you follow our recipe. Draw a big circle on your garage floor, get a big pot and fill it with these ingredients:


35L Water
20kg Carbon
4L Ammonia
1.5kg Lime
800g Phosphorous
2L evil

250g Salt
100g Saltpeter
80g Sulfur
7.5g Fluorine
5g Iron
3g Silicon
Trace amounts of 15 other elements
Start murmuring stuff in something that sounds at least vaguely of Japanese tentical monsters and toss in your favorite figurine of your scaley waifu. After giving up a few body parts or so to the Satanic powers that be, poof! Your waifu will have come to life.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  It does occur more in the southern area of the US than the northern.
> Even if it isn't technically 'illegal' a majority of people believe it is.  Maybe it's because it's less common for a White person to play the 'race card' than it is any other race, but who knows.  One thing I do know is, White's do get more discriminated against for being 'racist' than other races.  In fact whenever most people think of the word 'racist', they think 'White People' rather they mean to of not. Even White folk think it.
> I had an incident that occurred for me in High School that led me to believe this as true.
> 
> ...




I have a train to catch, but I'll reply soon. I think there's a lot of historical details that people overlook, and some very recent ones. And yep, people on either side can boil over, it certainly is a contentious time. But hopefully calmer tempers will prevail. Baltimore has a troubled racial history, to be sure; though even with that, I think it's trying more to heal, that be divisive, even if this might take a few hundred more years. Curious, but what area/city/state is this? OK, I'm down here in DC, but gotta catch the train home...more later, and try and not let a few people or incidents color your views overly much. I'm sure other kids of other areas get picked on all the time. I know my adopted brother did, a lot, who is Korean, and was the only non-white kid where I grew up, in rural Michigan...so it's not so cut and dry, especially when a place is almost all white. Well, no worries, will return to this...


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *Build-a-Lizard Waifu!*
> Building a waifu couldn’t be easier if you follow our recipe. Draw a big circle on your garage floor, get a big pot and fill it with these ingredients:
> 
> 
> ...







Yikes!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Kentucky.  Right there on the mid-section of the US haha.  I think it was actually a part of the south back when their was a north and south.  

I agree that there is bits in history that people tend to neglect.  On all sides.  Like how violet protesting never worked, and always made matters worse.  
  There are good bits in history that never get mentioned because everyone only cares about the bad stuff, so not to repeat it.  Though.. No truer statement is there than 'History Always Repeats Itself'.  

  But take your time with response :3 I can only respond in between work times, so I'll be slow too.  I like debates like theses. Even if it turns out I'm wrong about something, I like to learn and honest debates are the best ways to do that haha


----------



## Rigby (Jul 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Violet protesting never worked, and always made matters worse.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Rigby said:


>


Violent xD it was a quick type, guys!  I knows how to spell!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 22, 2016)

Yanno.. If a group of people painted themselves violet and protested something, they'd get attention without being violent.  Might work xD


----------



## Besharia (Jul 23, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno I've seen furries be bloody savage compared to the casual guy who just says it's disgusting and goes about his business
> 
> 
> 
> Because regardless of what you _*want *_to think, the opinion and thoughts of others is infact, very important. If your current boss or potential boss found out that you are a furry and either has a huge disgust for it or "checks out" what furry is, then you're shit out of luck with jobs



First of all why would I even be talking about stuff like this with my boss? I can barely stand my boss while at work, why the fuck would I want to discuss my hobbies with him?


----------



## Jarren (Jul 23, 2016)

Besharia said:


> First of all why would I even be talking about stuff like this with my boss? I can barely stand my boss while at work, why the fuck would I want to discuss my hobbies with him?


It's less the discussing it with him part and more the "gee, I wonder what my employees are up to over social media? I hope they're not into anything that might reflect poorly on us in the public eye if anyone found a connection between them and us. I'll go and see."

Employers check a lot of things about new hires.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Employers check a lot of things about new hires.


Welcome to the modern era, where you have to go through a background check for EVERYTHING, from school admission (don't want students who conflict with the school's image or politics!), to jobs, to dating!


----------



## Rigby (Jul 23, 2016)

Even if it's not background checks, you have to contend with how easy it is to feign outrage nowadays. Piss off a large enough group of internet dwellers, a couple or so dozen persistent cretins with nothing better to do than harass a private business for hours at a time, weeks straight straight, and they'll whip themselves into a moral crusade until they see ya fired.

It mostly happens with blatantly racist tweets and facebook posts, but knowing that only decades ago this mentality was targeting outed gay men to get them fired is terrifying. "Boys Beware!" "Fire that ***!" "No Careers for Queers!" Get the picture? I really don't want to see where this is heading next.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 23, 2016)

The answer to that one's easy:  one of our Presidential candidates is one Swastika away from being, in its entirety, an attempted revival of the third reich.


----------



## Besharia (Jul 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> It's less the discussing it with him part and more the "gee, I wonder what my employees are up to over social media? I hope they're not into anything that might reflect poorly on us in the public eye if anyone found a connection between them and us. I'll go and see."
> 
> Employers check a lot of things about new hires.



I use alternate identities and false names while online and have no presence in social media. Trust me they can search all they want they're only gonna come up empty. I'm not stupid been at this for too many years...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 23, 2016)

Besharia said:


> First of all why would I even be talking about stuff like this with my boss? I can barely stand my boss while at work, why the fuck would I want to discuss my hobbies with him?



Word of mouth and little research can yield many results and pass many stories along mate. Your boss can easily find out this shit about you and then your ass is grass



ShamonCornell said:


> The answer to that one's easy:  one of our Presidential candidates is one Swastika away from being, in its entirety, an attempted revival of the third reich.




Yeah Ted Cruze was fucking insane. I'm glad Trump is in now though, since he's nothing like Ted and so much better


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 24, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1238771789467711


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 24, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> The answer to that one's easy:  one of our Presidential candidates is one Swastika away from being, in its entirety, an attempted revival of the third reich.


Compared to being a serf away from "enjoying" corporate feudalism, fascism sadly looks to be more appealing to the average working-class citizen who wants jobs.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 24, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> The answer to that one's easy:  one of our Presidential candidates is one Swastika away from being, in its entirety, an attempted revival of the third reich.


You don't understand shit all about politics or history if you think that's true.


----------



## Besharia (Jul 24, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Word of mouth and little research can yield many results and pass many stories along mate. Your boss can easily find out this shit about you and then your ass is grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you must be doing something wrong then. I've been using the internet since there was one and I've never had a problem with my personal and professional lives clashing.

No, don't put pussy pics on instagram.
No, don't use your *real life name* on furry porn websites or any website.
No, don't put pictures of yourself making thug signs.
No, look at Hentai while at work.

If I had a dime for every stupid thing I've seen people do and the stories I heard I'd be a multi-billionaire by now.


Basically don't do anything that can be traced back to your real world self. Hence why everyone using the internet should create a separate persona but people don't do that. They want to use social media under their real names and post pussy pics and then wonder why they can't find a job. That's fucking retarded. Keeping the two worlds separate isn't as difficult as you make it out I've been doing it for years. Alot of this trouble can be avoided by using common sense. So either I'm a super genius or people are making very dumb choices. The second one is more likely.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 24, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> The answer to that one's easy:  one of our Presidential candidates is one Swastika away from being, in its entirety, an attempted revival of the third reich.





Besharia said:


> Then you must be doing something wrong then. I've been using the internet since there was one and I've never had a problem with my personal and professional lives clashing.
> 
> No, don't put pussy pics on instagram.
> No, don't use your *real life name* on furry porn websites or any website.
> ...



Now this is some shit I can get behind

But I was mostly referring to the shit people do in public such as wearing tails and shit


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 24, 2016)

Besharia said:


> Then you must be doing something wrong then. I've been using the internet since there was one and I've never had a problem with my personal and professional lives clashing.
> 
> No, don't put pussy pics on instagram.
> No, don't use your *real life name* on furry porn websites or any website.
> ...


A-fucking-men.

With that said, I do get quite the kick out of the idiots complaining about online privacy issues when they're freely giving away every minutiae of their personal information anyway like it's candy, especially to social media companies who by default rely on that information to make money.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 24, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> A-fucking-men.
> 
> With that said, I do get quite the kick out of the idiots complaining about online privacy issues when they're freely giving away every minutiae of their personal information anyway like it's candy, especially to social media companies who by default rely on that information to make money.



Nah man that pales in comparison to the dumbassery of the kids I see in today's age. Those little shits post so much information with great disregard for their own safety. It makes my stomach churn because of how susceptible they make themselves to those fuckos online and in the fandom


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Nah man that pales in comparison to the dumbassery of the kids I see in today's age. Those little shits post so much information with great disregard for their own safety. It makes my stomach churn because of how susceptible they make themselves to those fuckos online and in the fandom


Same shit, different story, as far as I'm concerned. In a way, I find it fun being a Hobbesian-Nietzschian Darwinist - Hobbesian in the sense that I have a low opinion of humanity in general, Nietzschian in that I believe there's room to improve the human condition, and Darwinist in that my sympathy only goes out to the ones that can survive.

But yeah, it never seems to be enough for quite a few dumbasses to simply crash and burn on their own; they always have to try and drag someone else down with them, presumably so that they may have company in Hell.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 4, 2016)

Besharia said:


> My name is Besharia (not IRL) and I have the opposite problem. I love all furries and hate normal people. I remember watching this woman in a horse suit and a girl in a spider suit and thinking to myself "God I want to bang them so badly." And then a normal person passed by and I said  to myself "fucking prick."
> 
> I guess I like furries because I like that they are on the edge of society's acceptance. I think I hate normals because I hate the artificial, conformist world they have created.


Your right. And i couldn't be normal. I tried and real pisst me off. Not edgey. It was truthful.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Your right. And i couldn't be normal. I tried and real pisst me off. Not edgey. It was truthful.


Then do not be normal. Be wild and spontaneous and people will think you are kool and follow you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Im more logickle and more open minded then most on here. Like for example the word most. It may be miss spelled but I don't think the person is a moreon right off the bat. I think of the context of which it was put then logickly I try to picture what they ment. I don't critasies and judge them for it. I don't know the reasons behind why they spell the way they do. I'd rather be helpfull to that person expeshaly if they was new to the fandom. I would not try to chase them away. We are more than just words on a screan.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Nah man that pales in comparison to the dumbassery of the kids I see in today's age. Those little shits post so much information with great disregard for their own safety. It makes my stomach churn because of how susceptible they make themselves to those fuckos online and in the fandom


 I would love to have a tail. Not a stuffed one. A real tail that I controle. It would be very usefull and I wouldn't be lumpt in with the hatefull people around here. I'd be more me. So Im crazy for wanting a tail. I'll take crazy over hatefull any day.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun, you are a legend. You just go for it and I can DIG IT, yeay I love the tamarity and tenacity to just BE. No "or not to be", just Common - Be, Be-Yonce, you're un-Be-lievable. _OH! _Groove to the music of life.

Wear your tail loud and proud, Angel-blacksun. Spread the love.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Angel-blacksun, you are a legend. You just go for it and I can DIG IT, yeay I love the tamarity and tenacity to just BE. No "or not to be", just Common - Be, Be-Yonce, you're un-Be-lievable. _OH! _Groove to the music of life.
> 
> Wear your tail loud and proud, Angel-blacksun. Spread the love.


 Lol Ty. Im not sure what tamarity is but ty non the less.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 8, 2016)

It's temerity, I'm illiterate today apparently.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> It's temerity, I'm illiterate today apparently.


 Eather way this is my first time seeing the word lol. I've probably heard it before somewhere but your the first to show it to me. My spelling is normely a bit off. I was never good at it but I try. You probably noitest before.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

I have seen videos of furries trying diffrent foods but what's so bad about potted meat? It's good. I like the smokey salty flaver. Like an old brbq before the magice was sucked out of life. You can't bring that back with money.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I have seen videos of furries trying diffrent foods but what's so bad about potted meat? It's good. I like the smokey salty flaver. Like an old brbq before the magice was sucked out of life. You can't bring that back with money.


 It is heartburn city though. So be ready for that lol. OH BOY!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Angel-blacksun, you are a legend. You just go for it and I can DIG IT, yeay I love the tamarity and tenacity to just BE. No "or not to be", just Common - Be, Be-Yonce, you're un-Be-lievable. _OH! _Groove to the music of life.
> 
> Wear your tail loud and proud, Angel-blacksun. Spread the love.


 Wait when did I become a legend?


----------



## Rigby (Aug 8, 2016)

Here, now.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigby said:


> Here, now.


 Im only being me. And yes having a tail would make my face hurt with happieness. It would also make me act like the energiezer bunny on an epick caffeen high.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Last year I was almost on world news with the olimpics. I had on a wolf hat and a trintch coat in 110 degrees walking faster than the tortch runners lol. A cop was going to give me something but he was tolled not to. It would of been the first furry at the olimpics dam it! Lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

I know some of what I say sounds far feched but thats the funny thing about the truth. It can be strainger than ficktion. I don't have to act. I am what I have been telling everyone I am nothing more nothing less. If you don't beleave it so be it but its not for anyone to judge. I have seen some odd things on here but Im not judging. I rather it be odd than normle. Normle is to hatefull and narrowminded and indaingerd. Be aware though I may seem kind and harmless I do have teeth. I'd prefer not to use them... or maybe I do. lol I had to say it haha.


----------



## Protonite (Aug 8, 2016)

There are many fetishes that I dislike and would rather not have anything to do with. However, if some people enjoy them, then that's up to them. Not my business to interfere with something that someone else finds enjoyable even if I find it disgusting.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Protonite said:


> There are many fetishes that I dislike and would rather not have anything to do with. However, if some people enjoy them, then that's up to them. Not my business to interfere with something that someone else finds enjoyable even if I find it disgusting.


 Ty not that I'd want to mess up a very expencev fursuit to do privet things in. If thats happening Im not in it. I just want to be me and hang out with people that enjoy the same things mostly.


----------



## KurtCobain (Aug 9, 2016)

Because furries aren't intelligent enough to respect other people.


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 9, 2016)

Because they're people. Being part of a subculture doesn't make someone a better person.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

KurtCobain said:


> Because furries aren't intelligent enough to respect other people.


 Im a furry. That has nothing to do perverted minds. And I respect people until they disrespect me.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

KurtCobain said:


> Because furries aren't intelligent enough to respect other people.


 How about we ask all the normel people to stop bullying the diffront more evolved people.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Im a furry. That has nothing to do perverted minds. And I respect people until they disrespect me.





Angel-blacksun said:


> How about we ask all the normel people to stop bullying the diffront more evolved people.



Mate
Mate
Mate

Your innocence is honestly astonishing but you've gotta learn that no one deserves your full respect off the bat. You treat them with a baseline and go from there because 24/25 people you meet are not going to give 1 iota of a shit about you and will do anything that will better themselves even if it's at your cost.

Hell I know I would. If someone hasn't proven that they're worth it to me I'll step over them to hell and back if it means I'll gain a better holding in my career. More so if it means it'll better my life in more ways


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Mate
> Mate
> Mate
> 
> ...


 It's how I am and if I'm disrespected it's time to fight.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It's how I am and if I'm disrespected it's time to fight.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It's how I am and if I'm disrespected it's time to fight.



Can you say assault and battery?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


You might as well make that your signature, you use it enough.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You might as well make that your signature, you use it enough.


I say dude a lot. Sooooooooooooooo, ye, I probably should xD


----------



## Gyao (Aug 12, 2016)

In response to the initial topic.
I'm sure it's been answered before, but it's a simple matter of "feeling better by putting others down."
I've never met anyone that's openly furry where I live, but you use it within all other aspects of society.
Most people have a tendency to perceive something as right or wrong, and the more personal something is, the strong those feelings are.
In the case of furries, I assume it's a matter of believing that there's a particular 'right-way' to be a furry, and that anything which contradicts that is wrong. I'm not sure if I should use the word 'pride' but that's what it essentially is. People feel that certain people make the furry community look cheap, fake, sick, wrong, etcetc and they feel it'll somehow come back and make things more difficult for themselves. 

Or... maybe they're just elitist pricks xD
Honestly, I've been called a bigot myself and I more than likely am.
But I don't really see anything wrong with it, unless it's specifically harming those around me.
If someone that smells foul walks past me, and I wrinkle my nose. I should be feeling guilty that I didn't like their overbearing smell. Shouting out "Hey you, have a shower" on the other hand... not so much xD


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm an RP elitist. I'll be the first to admit it. If your character is a snowflake or a mary-sue get that shit out of my face.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 12, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm an RP elitist. I'll be the first to admit it. If your character is a snowflake or a mary-sue get that shit out of my face.


That's fair play, RPing is an activity. You gotta be active to play the roles and roll the dice and if you ain't got any dice in your cup, get a pair or go home!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm an RP elitist. I'll be the first to admit it. If your character is a snowflake or a mary-sue get that shit out of my face.


Their snowflake character most likely reflect their owners' personality.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Their snowflake character most likely reflect their owners' personality.



No, they don't. If it reflected their owner's personalities, it wouldn't be a snowflake. We are all obviously unique, but you don't need to have a neon green tongue, 80ft wings, and built in nano-bots that give you a go-go gadget extendodick to make a character unique.

If anything snowflake characters are the cheapest and least creative way to attempt 'uniqueness' with no amount of depth required. Real characters have a past, not all bad, not all good. Real characters have desires and fears. They have strengths and weaknesses. Real depth that makes them believable and relatable, instead of apart and unique.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Their snowflake character most likely reflect their owners' personality.



It rarely ever does; it's usually the case that the owner is a vain individual that is trying to project their escapist fantasies through that character in the most eye-catching (usually nauseous) way possible.



KittenAdmin said:


> You don't need to have a neon green tongue, 80ft wings, and built in nano-bots that give you a go-go gadget extendodick to make a character unique.



This bit made me laugh knowing how often it crops up.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

lol I don't know much about snowflakes and less about the other one. But I have a gadget finger. It unlocks my bedroom door. If it doesn't work I slied under the door. It creeps out my friends. They realy freek out when I'm talking to them from 3 rooms away and apeer behind them. They keep saying their going to put a bell around my neck lol. I know it sounds far fetched but I've had to spend my hole life learn to move without a sound. This is my parents since of humer. Hi I'm Jason. They even got me a hocky mask. Ha ha. And yes I have been in the woods with a machatai. I was getting fire wood....Realy. No I didn't have the mask on. It would have been funny though lol.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

Rigby said:


> That's fair play, RPing is an activity. You gotta be active to play the roles and roll the dice and if you ain't got any dice in your cup, get a pair or go home!


 Rolled.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

I would tell you my furries back story but I know nobody wants to read a 2000 page book of broken english. Yes the story that had 2 men dressed in black suits greled me for hours for wrighting in school. It didn't help that I had foseliesed cristal horens in my desk to go with the story.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

Did everyone clam up or something? It's been about 2 days since anyone has said anything. Is there a holiday I don't know about?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 13, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Did everyone clam up or something? It's been about 2 days since anyone has said anything. Is there a holiday I don't know about?



I killed the conversation apparently :U 

This is why I don't RP with anyone.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I killed the conversation apparently :U
> 
> This is why I don't RP with anyone.


 RP roll play? I'm still learning these things. I don't think it was you. I thought the hole chat was funny. You was in it with them. I'm not there yet. They made it clear they think I don't belong here. But I don't care. I'm a furry so their stuck with me.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> RP role play? I'm still learning these things. I don't think it was you. I thought the whole chat was funny. You were in it with them. I'm not there yet. They made it clear they think I don't belong here. But I don't care. I'm a furry so they're stuck with me.


It doesn't pay to be all smug about the drama though, unless you're a troll looking for fun at the expense of someone else.

Seriously, don't feed them. You might not care about it now, but there's a certain website out there where you don't want a profile with your name on it.


----------



## Storok (Aug 14, 2016)

.... this thread was fun to read but i think page 1-3 were the best thx for the great entertainment


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It doesn't pay to be all smug about the drama though, unless you're a troll looking for fun at the expense of someone else.
> 
> Seriously, don't feed them. You might not care about it now, but there's a certain website out there where you don't want a profile with your name on it.


 What are you talking about. I'm being real. I'm not the ones that made me feel unwellcome. I wouldn't put it past them to kick a crepled kic around just becose he can't defend himself.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> What are you talking about? I'm being real. I'm not the ones that made me feel unwelcome. I wouldn't put it past them to kick a crippled kid around just because he can't defend himself.



It's not about being able to defend yourself; it's about becoming a target in the first place. Getting angry at what some guy said online isn't helping your case.

With that, I have to agree with Sergei's comment earlier about your ridiculous level of innocence - you have a lot to learn about what all happens on the Internet, let alone in the Furry Fandom, and you will find that it's going to be like drinking from a fire hose - fast and hard, with a risk of drowning.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It doesn't pay to be all smug about the drama though, unless you're a troll looking for fun at the expense of someone else.
> 
> Seriously, don't feed them. You might not care about it now, but there's a certain website out there where you don't want a profile with your name on it.


 I don't troll. I'm not a hater. I'm not even fully sure what trolling intails. I'm being real. What I know of trolling is someone that hates what you are or what you do and the fallowe you bulling you. That sounds like them to me. Trying to make me hate something I'm in to.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't troll. I'm not a hater. I'm not even fully sure what trolling intails. I'm being real. What I know of trolling is someone that hates what you are or what you do and they follow you bullying you. That sounds like them to me. Trying to make me hate something I'm in to.


Like I said, you have a lot to learn about the Internet.

Trolls don't hate. They just find it funny to see people get angry online.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's not about being able to defend yourself; it's about becoming a target in the first place. Getting angry at what some guy said online isn't helping your case.
> 
> With that, I have to agree with Sergei's comment earlier about your ridiculous level of innocence - you have a lot to learn about what all happens on the Internet, let alone in the Furry Fandom, and you will find that it's going to be like drinking from a fire hose - fast and hard, with a risk of drowning.


 I've said it before. I'm a furry not a throwe rug. I don't let anyone walk all over me without doing something about it. If someone cuts me down they should expect a comeback.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I've said it before. I'm a furry, not a throw rug. I don't let anyone walk all over me without doing something about it. If someone cuts me down they should expect a comeback.


Oh, the trolls will certainly expect a comeback.

That's what they feed on - your reactions to them.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

I can't help but to stand up for whats right. It's hardwired in. If people defend those that are wrong are just as wrong. Bullies have no place here.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I can't help but to stand up for whats right. It's hardwired in. If people defend those that are wrong are just as wrong. Bullies have no place here.


This is the Internet. You will never come across a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Oh, the trolls will certainly expect a comeback.
> 
> That's what they feed on - your reactions to them.


 Telling me I shouldn't fight back isn't a safe plan. I tried that when my dad started knocking me around. I did the only option I had. I took out the wall to keep from going through him. I got beat more for it so no not fighting back is not safer and it doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 14, 2016)

Damn furries, stop discrimanting already


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Damn furries, stop discrimanting already


 Not all furries do that. I don't feel it's right to discrimanate. It's evil and those that do discrimanate should die a slow painful death that keeps them unaible to defend themselves so they can se what it feels like to be helpless.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Telling me I shouldn't fight back isn't a safe plan. I tried that when my dad started knocking me around. I did the only option I had. I took out the wall to keep from going through him. I got beat more for it so no not fighting back is not safer and it doesn't fix the problem.


I'm sorry to hear that you have an abusive father, but that is an entirely different situation from what we're talking about.

Unlike your father, things that are said online aren't reaching out of the screen to beat you senseless. They're just words, and if you're getting upset because someone used some words that you don't like, so what? You can choose to get butthurt (angry over little stuff) and make the problem worse for yourself, or you can ignore it and let the problem die as it should.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you have an abusive father, but that is an entirely different situation from what we're talking about.
> 
> Unlike your father, things that are said online aren't reaching out of the screen to beat you senseless. They're just words, and if you're getting upset because someone used some words that you don't like, so what? You can choose to get butthurt (angry over little stuff) and make the problem worse, or you can ignore it and let the problem die as it should.


 A bully is a bully. It makes no defrents. Try looking up a song called Don't laugh at me. It's a good song.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> A bully is a bully. It makes no difference.



You're probably a little young to know what the phrase "Those who fight monsters..." refers to, so I'll just spell it out for you: don't stoop to their level if you can help it, unless it's your goal to become a bully yourself.

It's your choice whether or not you want to be an Internet Tough Guy, but you can't say we didn't warn you if it blows up in your face.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 14, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You're probably a little young to know what the phrase "Those who fight monsters..." refers to, so I'll just spell it out for you: don't stoop to their level if you can help it, unless it's your goal to become a bully yourself.
> 
> It's your choice whether or not you want to be an Internet Tough Guy, but you can't say we didn't warn you if it blows up in your face.


 Those who fight monsters risk becoming a monster. I know it well. I have feelt what it's like to look down on another. I felt that faek week power. For brefe moments it tries to take hold of me becose I know what I can do. Never again will I submet to that evil. I could have killed someone with what I can do. There are people speshily traind to do what I can do. If you look for them you'll only find a black suit saying it's a dead end. there is nothing to find. I don't like bullies. I don't care where they are or who they are and it doesn't make a defrents if they hide. I'd rather just be a furry with a slight spelling problem. Is that to much to ask?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I could have killed someone with what I can do. There are people specially trained to do what I can do. If you look for them you'll only find a black suit saying it's a dead end.



Either you're a fantastic bullshit artist or you're batshit insane, because that's adorable.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Either you're a fantastic bullshit artist or you're batshit insane, because that's adorable.


 Adorable? I'v been called that before but not for my past. It wasn't bullshit. I can give a bullshit story you'd beleave but why. The truth is easier to remember. Plus nobody would beleave the truth if it walked up and kicked them in the balls.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Adorable? I've been called that before but not for my past.



If the whole "Military fur, proudly serving Queen & Country since 2010" thing in my signature block hasn't tipped you off already, I'm a soldier; my *job* is to kill people. That's why I found your little spat about being able to kill someone "adorable".

With that said, I'd like to know more about this MIB group that you alluded to earlier. They seem like an interesting bunch.



> I can give a bullshit story you'd believe but why.



I'd like to see you try.



> The truth is easier to remember. Plus nobody would believe the truth if it walked up and kicked them in the balls.



You are not helping your case. How are we expected to believe something to be true if we don't know what it's about?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> If the whole "Military fur, proudly serving Queen & Country since 2010" thing in my signature block hasn't tipped you off already, I'm a soldier; my *job* is to kill people.
> 
> With that said, I'd like to know more about this MIB group that you alluded to earlier. They seem like an interesting bunch.
> 
> ...


 The same way you expect me to. Take your word for it. I haven't been telling people I dought who they are. I'm just hurt and apoled by their acttions. I never expected another furry to act so narrow minded. I knew furries are like everyone else but that narrow minded? Realy?!


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 15, 2016)

Ya'll fuckin' pretenders. One time I knocked down a hipster on the curb downtown cause he tried selling me his band's CD. #ICanLiftBro #GreatestDayOfMyLife


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> Ya'll fuckin' pretenders. One time I knocked down a hipster on the curb downtown cause he tried selling me his band's CD. #ICanLiftBro #GreatestDayOfMyLife


 ? You lost me. Who's pretending what? You can lift good job. Me to.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Bruh.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I killed the conversation apparently :U
> 
> This is why I don't RP with anyone.


Do you rp as a mouse?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Like I said, you have a lot to learn about the Internet.
> 
> Trolls don't hate. They just find it funny to see people get angry online.


My meme cannon distracts them while i jump in the furpile


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Adorable? I'v been called that before but not for my past. It wasn't bullshit. I can give a bullshit story you'd beleave but why. The truth is easier to remember. Plus nobody would beleave the truth if it walked up and kicked them in the balls.


This is the internet. We would believe you even if your story was about you waking up with squid tentacles and the power to cook hot dogs by farting on them.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> This is the internet. We would believe you even if your story was about you waking up with squid tentacles and the power to cook hot dogs by farting on them.


And somewhere, a Furry is fetishizing that exact concept....if it doesn't have a web ring already.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> The same way you expect me to. Take your word for it. I haven't been telling people; I don't who they are. I'm just hurt and appalled by their actions. I never expected another furry to act so narrow minded. I knew furries are like everyone else but that narrow minded? Really?!



You'd be surprised.

I'm a skeptic - I can't take someone's word for anything without questioning it.


----------



## gonard (Aug 15, 2016)

Rigby said:


> My name is Rigby and I am a bigot. I have been a bigot for a few years, it's so hard to tell. You never decide to become a bigot, but you have a moment when you realize it's affecting how you treat people. I was drinking an Orange Julius at the mall and scoffed at some pale woman with a neon pink tail. "She's just some casual fur turning the culture into a cheap accessory."
> 
> WHOA. Back up. That's not right. Who am I to judge anybody? Who am I to discrimante? Well I'm Rigby. Still, I could've cut her some slack dammit! She can't help herself! None of these cheap pink tail wearing pale persons can help it.



fuck normies and their tendency to appropriate furry culture
we're a culture not a costume god dammit


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 15, 2016)

gonard said:


> fuck normies and their tendency to appropriate furry culture
> we're a culture not a costume god dammit


Unlike heavy metal, native americans, and so on, I'm PRETTY sure we don't have anything people would want to appropriate.


----------



## gonard (Aug 15, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Unlike heavy metal, native americans, and so on, I'm PRETTY sure we don't have anything people would want to appropriate.


that was sarcasm bby


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 15, 2016)

gonard said:


> that was sarcasm bby


Ah, right.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> This is the internet. We would believe you even if your story was about you waking up with squid tentacles and the power to cook hot dogs by farting on them.


 lol Thats my point. Thats why I don't get why I'm geting jumped on becose people think I'm lieing just becose I don't spell as good as them. And someone keeps deffending them for it saying I'm tolling for being insulted. How fucked up is that. Thats why I never do drugs.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> I'm a skeptic - I can't take someone's word for anything without questioning it.


 Then ask don't hairass. It's That simple.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Then ask don't hairass. It's That simple.


Hairass. HAIRASS. A hairy ass? Is this supposed to be an insult? Or a different word?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hairass. HAIRASS. A hairy ass? Is this supposed to be an insult? Or a different word?


I'm sure he means "harass."


Angel-blacksun said:


> Then ask don't harass. It's That simple.


Some people can't tell the difference. These days, it's often in the form of some upstart middle-class brat yelling at white men to "check their privilege" when their arguments are questioned.


----------



## Simo (Aug 15, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Unlike heavy metal, native americans, and so on, I'm PRETTY sure we don't have anything people would want to appropriate.



Huh, I dunno. I see a lot of things that one might say are appropriated: In the winter and cool months, animal hats with ears have become quite popular, and many stores sell them; you have all these animal pajamas, even for adults, I see a lot of inner city sorts who wear those tail-thingies, and people wearing collars might be considered appropriation, even if dogs and people into punk and BDSM have already been wearing them for a while  Also, I'd say that in terms of the BDSM scene, there's been quite a bit that's being 'sampled' that's of a 'furry' nature, much more so than before the furry scene fluffed itself forth into the world.

But I find such 'appropriation' flattering, all in all, as it makes anything more fun.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

gonard said:


> fuck normies and their tendency to appropriate furry culture
> we're a culture not a costume god dammit


He has a point. But why would someone jump on this bandwagen after doging furries their hole life? Maybe for some reason they think they misjudeged furries. Would you want to be the reason they turned away again? I'm new to the hole furry world trying to learn more. I have always been a furry but I didn't realise it until reasently. I do want a tail. It would make me feel a bit more like me. I'm the only furry in my city. There is no safe haeven for furries where I live. Not even my own home. I saw a wolf hat in the store and I had to have it. Now I don't leave home without it. Even in 130 degrees. Yes I'm a bit off my rocker and my spelling is off a bit to. Some furries have already turned on me for it. As for having a tail. I want one and it would meen the world to me to get one. No thats the wrong way to put it. It's more like.....

MOVE OR DIE! I WILL GET MY TAIL!!!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'm sure he means "harass."
> 
> Some people can't tell the difference. These days, it's often in the form of some upstart middle-class brat yelling at white men to "check their privilege" when their arguments are questioned.


I don't realy notes the skin color until I'm discriebing the person. It's not something I think about. What would it chaing? What privilege? A school isn't a black or white school unless it's painted that color. History isn't black or white eather. It's just the passed. Learn from it and move on. I am. Did you know theres this new grop of people calling themselfs Transhuman? It's not a gender. It's more about mixing dna's and robotices and the future of mankind. It's wiled and straing but intresting.


----------



## swooz (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> He has a point. But why would someone jump on this bandwagen after doging furries their hole life? Maybe for some reason they think they misjudeged furries. Would you want to be the reason they turned away again? I'm new to the hole furry world trying to learn more. I have always been a furry but I didn't realise it until reasently. I do want a tail. It would make me feel a bit more like me. I'm the only furry in my city. There is no safe haeven for furries where I live. Not even my own home. I saw a wolf hat in the store and I had to have it. Now I don't leave home without it. Even in 130 degrees. Yes I'm a bit off my rocker and my spelling is off a bit to. Some furries have already turned on me for it. As for having a tail. I want one and it would meen the world to me to get one. No thats the wrong way to put it. It's more like.....
> 
> MOVE OR DIE! I WILL GET MY TAIL!!!


Skeletons can just use their spines as tails. Just move your hip bones up and you've got a tail!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

swooz said:


> Skeletons can just use their spines as tails. Just move your hip bones up and you've got a tail!


 Lol. I'm short enough as it is. Any shorter and my knees will be at my armpits.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Did you know theres this new grop of people calling themselfs Trashuman?


Wow Angel, I did not believe you at first but it turns out there really are trash people. You didn't tell us they were aquatic.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow Angel, I did not believe you at first but it turns out there really are trash people. You didn't tell us they were aquatic.


Can't tell if this is offensive or funny...


----------



## Storok (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow Angel, I did not believe you at first but it turns out there really are trash people. You didn't tell us they were aquatic.


Made my day hahahahaha


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't really notice the skin color until I'm describing the person. It's not something I think about. What would it change? What privilege? A school isn't a black or white school unless it's painted that color. History isn't black or white either. It's just the past. Learn from it and move on.



Tell that to the folks in Black Lives Matter.



> Did you know there's this new group of people calling themselves Transhuman? It's about mixing DNA and robotics and the future of mankind. It's wild and strange but interesting.



It so happens that you're speaking to a transhumanist. The idea's really about improving the human condition through technology, and it's been around for quite some time. In many respects, the transhumanist community is about as loosely defined as is the Furry Fandom.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow Angel, I did not believe you at first but it turns out there really are trash people. You didn't tell us they were aquatic.


Didn't we already confirm this with Garbage Pail Kids?


----------



## Storok (Aug 15, 2016)

we aint smart... we envy one another and then we complain this is why discrimination is a thing and in some form necessery for socyety to work in my eyes


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

I only unfollow them on furbook if they have cooties.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Wow Angel, I did not believe you at first but it turns out there really are trash people. You didn't tell us they were aquatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Tell that to the folks in Black Lives Matter.
> 
> 
> 
> It so happens that you're speaking to a transhumanist. The idea's really about improving the human condition through technology, and it's been around for quite some time. In many respects, the transhumanist community is about as loosely defined as is the Furry Fandom.


 Yes I know. Some of the ideas people get these days about things they don't understand is just sick. That shows where the human mind is.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Tell that to the folks in Black Lives Matter.
> 
> 
> 
> It so happens that you're speaking to a transhumanist. The idea's really about improving the human condition through technology, and it's been around for quite some time. In many respects, the transhumanist community is about as loosely defined as is the Furry Fandom.


 If I could be everywhere stoping the wrong thats being done I would. Then you would feel sorry for the monsters.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It so happens that you're speaking to a transhumanist.


Aww, I used to think you were koolaid when you were really coo-coo for cocopuffs.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, I used to think you were koolaid when you were really coo-coo for cocopuffs.


 For what? For wanting to help? For wanting to protect the inasint? I know how it sounds. If everyone gave up just becose It sounded crazy non of use would of been boren and furries would be just a shit loud of fat hairry old dudes in a cave waiting for death.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, I used to think you were koolaid when you were really coo-coo for cocopuffs.


 The truth is bat shit crazy. We're just along for the ride. Bucle up.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Aww, I used to think you were koolaid when you were really coo-coo for cocopuffs.










Spoiler: and the MEMES, JACK






















Spoiler: and the best for last...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Slow down. I didn.t say I picked sides. Transhuman things are fasanaeting. There was a person that is making transhumans poseble that made me rethink what he beleaved he was doing. He said he is god..... BUMMER! That guy is a bonefied nut ball. Thats saying something coming from me. I'm off my rocker and I will not go that far. Them's dangeres waters!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes I looked in to it and no non of this is an attack.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Slow down. I didn't say I picked sides. Transhuman things are fascinating. There was a person that is making transhumanism possible that made me rethink what he believed he was doing. He said he is god..... BUMMER! That guy is a bonafide nut ball. That's saying something coming from me. I'm off my rocker and I will not go that far. Them's dangerous waters!


I won't be the first to admit that there's some real oddballs among the transhumanist community, as much of a minority they really are. I get tired of the machine cultists that want to use the movement as their own Trojan Horse in some New Age religion myself.

It's the same in any group, though.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> use their own Trojan Horse in some New Age religion.


Must resist showing some horse panis...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes I know your thinking (how is it he knows so much but has truble spell?) Good question. I have a learning disabilety. I don't fully understand it *Go fegure.* but I have tried to explain it. All this crap I know is me trying to understand everything. Leterally everything. It is a massev headace and I'm a little crazy from it all. So I miss spell some words. It's not the end of the world. And don't get me started on the end of the world. GRR I'm going to stop now.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Must resist showing some horse panis...


 Funny.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Funny.


Was that sarcasm? .____________________________________________________.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

It was funny. And a bit. I do remember the centaur talk.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Must resist showing some horse panis...


You're fucking awesome, dude xD


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It was funny. And a bit. I do remember the centaur talk.


 And now someone says *WHAAAAAAT?* lol


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Must resist showing some horse panis...


 It's a bit creepy becose I look alot like him. I just have more hair and I'm thiner.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> It's a bit creepy becose I look alot like him. I just have more hair and I'm thiner.


you are an elderly midget?!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> you are an elderly midget?!


lol I'm working on it. I'm 34 remember. And if your real nice I'll make sure santa brings you a sled this year.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Not elderly midget. Giant midget! Big difference.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> lol I'm working on it. I'm 34 remember. And if your real nice I'll make sure santa brings you a sled this year.


I did not know that...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Not elderly midget. Giant midget! Big difference.


 Keep wishing. It could happen. lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Keep wishing. It could happen. lol


You don't know what an oxymoron is, do you?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You don't know what an oxymoron is, do you?


 Somewhat. Why? are you afraed to come out?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Somewhat. Why? are you afraed to come out?


I do not know how you got to that conclusion.. But i think you misunderstood him.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Somewhat. Why? are you afraed to come out?


Giant. Midget.

^ Think of the combination of those two words. Carefully.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Giant. Midget.
> 
> ^ Think of the combination of those two words. Carefully.


 I know I was being funny.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 15, 2016)

Plus my brother loved calling people that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I know I was being funny.


No, you TRIED to be funny and failed hard at it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No, you TRIED to be funny and failed hard at it.


 That wasn't a failed. Your just trying to ketch me with my pants down.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That wasn't a failed. Your just trying to ketch me with my pants down.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


No Carl Sagan this time? Just Stoner Stanley?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> No Carl Sagan this time? Just Stoner Stanley?


yup xD


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That wasn't a failed. Your just trying to ketch me with my pants down.


Please keep your pants on.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> yup xD


 lol Again. Who?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Please keep your pants on.


 Lmao! When my brother's around there bulted on. You can't be to carefull around him.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> lol Again. Who?


Just the people in the funny pictures.

There's such characters as Scumbag Steve, Stoner Stanley, Bad Luck Brian, and a few others kicking around the Internet. You just saw Stoner Stanley - the guy who looks like he's high as a kite - there.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

My brother does the drinking. Oddly he's never drunk when puting the moves on an animel.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Just the people in the funny pictures.
> 
> There's such characters as Scumbag Steve, Stoner Stanley, Bad Luck Brian, and a few others kicking around the Internet. You just saw Stoner Stanley - the guy who looks like he's high as a kite - there.


 Ok ty. I haven't had any want to go looking for guys online.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Evil elitist Illuminati Jew 1%er here -- 23-year-old furry (as in, been in the fandom for 23 years) -- back again because the main site is down again:

This thread (I stopped reading at about page 6) has, once again, provoked the same unanswered questions I've put out there for decades and been answered by the same avoidant noise:

Why should people with an interest in furry care about furry fandom's image if it's members are, "only a loose collective bound by an interest in anthropomorphic animals"? We don't feel the need to defend the life decisions of those who share another superficial interest, like, say, a sweet-tooth, so why care about the public image of a collective revolving around a superficial interest that, ultimately, doesn't support human needs in a sustainable way?

What is the value as identifying with "Furry"? The only human needs that furry fandom fulfills online are the most shallow and tawdry physiological sexual needs. Those gratifying their human needs for belonging through furry fandom do so through predatory conventions that are set up to drain the money and energy from its patrons.

Why has it become "cool" for furry losers, typing from their mothers' basements, to dismiss people calling for standards in the fandom as "edgy" -- as though expressing fear of having their slovenly wastrel squalor and apathetic illogic diced up by such "edginess"?

I'm hearing from posters in this thread that furry sucks because mainstream society is broken and fucked. But, this romantically attached complaining between strangers begs a few questions and points out some mountainous obvious hypocrisies. Isn't the true impetus for creating furry fandom the subconscious need to create a sanctuary outside of fucked up human society -- with the obsession with anthropomorphic animals just the branding required to create psychic polarization? Didn't you create the conditions for fucked up mainstream society to infect furry by extension by allowing the brokenness of mainstream society inside with indiscriminate embracing of everyone who self-identified under the "furry" banner?

It seems to me that every furry avatar screams, from a creative heart, a craving for individuality -- that furry, itself, is a branding to communicate and bond to other such creatives your shared cravings to not be like the rest of flesh golem humanity. Because that's what you're all doing when you create that furry avatar to feel alive and free. So, the inclusivity of furry, from its beginning, that led to subverting its inherent expressed nature for independence has always perplexed me. Why not take pride in the fact you all created an internal headspace to polarize yourself from fucked up broken human society? Why not take the next logical step in then using that newfound self-esteem to justify throwing out the people from your collective who wouldn't make good candidates for members of a new functional society that you all clearly crave?

It seems to me, that in your hypocritical and insane doublethink of embracing deplorable fetishes under the furry identity while simultaineously caustically dismissing others who dare to externally express your own repressed needs to take furry beyond a hobby, you've all embraced a nihilistic twisted self-loathing of your own individuality you feel can never be free from your despised human identity you signify with the doldrums and disposable slave conformity. Hence, you identify as furries -- a meaningless disposable superficial emepheral identity -- as a coping mechanism of your own unresolvable ambivalence... and -- calling a spade a spade -- cowardice.

Okay, spooky Uncle Frank is going to disappear back into the shadows now. Momentarily pause the harsh silence of your go-nowhere teenage wasteland to gossip over the freaky Grand Wizard. You're clearly so much better and so different than this loser furry -- a self-loathing human -- like so many others who came before you 20 years ago.

I've been in the fandom for over 20 years -- and I, perhaps gloriously, understand it even less with each passing day.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Aug 16, 2016)

At the risk of getting lynched here, I really don't feel comfortable with furries who insist that the fandom is or should be nothing but a fetish community.

I get it. You guys like yiff. I'm not saying you can't enjoy it. But I feel creeped out by the thought you can't be a "real" furry unless seeing cartoon animals makes you want to reach down your pants and play with yourself. If that were true, FA would have no SFW option. I've been a furry for nine years as of today, and there is nothing sexual about what draws me into furries. We're too diverse a community to deserve blanket labels forced upon us from within or without.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I'm an RP elitist. I'll be the first to admit it. If your character is a snowflake or a mary-sue get that shit out of my face.



My character is a tridemipolyurathanekinelfgenderfluidynaimcs queer and he can shoot beams out of his eyes and ass and dick and hands and he can't die ever no matter what you do because he's like literally goid but isn't god because he doesn't believe in god so he can conflict with himself becausse he os very eiphoric so if you say anything otherwise he will rip out your spine and shit down your necki okay so heab about my character he can also run like sanic but dfaster and can shoot sanic even quicker than de4ak tails because be can do that and he is also like a god but isnt now if you think this is fine then wait because i havent told you that he can also shott you through any time and pscae and walls because he can phase in and out of exitence and even curve bullets and dick beams so you think you can be safe but youre never safe okay so just try and worhsip him to make him happy and he may let you lvie if youre euphoric like hinm bit just be sure he isnt mad. for his looks hes a rainbow with 69696969 different colorus add ed in and he has 700 pairs of wings and 60 dog dicks and 50 horse dicks to make up for his love for animals because he thinks its cool so its fine and nhes not a zoophile and he also like to wear white shirts and is in the army as a soldier with nothing to lose


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

StrangerCoug said:


> At the risk of getting lynched here, I really don't feel comfortable with furries who insist that the fandom is or should be nothing but a fetish community.
> 
> I get it. You guys like yiff. I'm not saying you can't enjoy it. But I feel creeped out by the thought you can't be a "real" furry unless seeing cartoon animals makes you want to reach down your pants and play with yourself. If that were true, FA would have no SFW option. I've been a furry for nine years as of today, and there is nothing sexual about what draws me into furries. We're too diverse a community to deserve blanket labels forced upon us from within or without.



Seems to be two highly polarized camps of self-destructive prude and hedonist: both equally anti-life and anti-reality. Oh, and they cross enemy lines and sneak into each other's camps to indulge in the, respective (and exclusive), acceptance of their higher and lower minds when they think no one is watching.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

StrangerCoug said:


> At the risk of getting lynched here, I really don't feel comfortable with furries who insist that the fandom is or should be nothing but a fetish community.
> 
> I get it. You guys like yiff. I'm not saying you can't enjoy it. But I feel creeped out by the thought you can't be a "real" furry unless seeing cartoon animals makes you want to reach down your pants and play with yourself. If that were true, FA would have no SFW option. I've been a furry for nine years as of today, and there is nothing sexual about what draws me into furries. We're too diverse a community to deserve blanket labels forced upon us from within or without.


 I do find the some of the yiff art good but that's not why I'm here. My heart is furry. My need to be myself led me here. I'm trying to make since of all the hatefullness I have found but I can't. Everything I am tells me having a cold heart is not of furry naiter. There is no place for furries where I live and even here just becose my spelling isn't made of gold I'm pushed away and made an outcast. This is not furry naiter. I showed my heart only to have it walked on. I do have a slight mintal problem but I'm far from delushonle. My brain just works faster than I can proses. So I try to understand everything hoping I can get things right. But I do miss some things here and there. But I don't understand is how is showing your heart talking down to people. I'm told I make people feel like I'm a child lol. That isn't my ententions. I'm told I'm to open whit being a furry but I thought you should be proud to be a furry.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Seems to be two highly polarized camps of self-destructive prude and hedonist: both equally anti-life and anti-reality. Oh, and they cross enemy lines and sneak into each other's camps to indulge in the, respective (and exclusive), acceptance of their higher and lower minds when they think no one is watching.


 I'm trying to understand what your saying but there are words I haven't seen before. Sorry. Is someone doing something wrong?


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I do find the some of the yiff art good but that's not why I'm here. My heart is furry. My need to be myself led me here. I'm trying to make since of all the hatefullness I have found but I can't. Everything I am tells me having a cold heart is not of furry naiter. There is no place for furries where I live and even here just becose my spelling isn't made of gold I'm pushed away and made an outcast. This is not furry naiter. I showed my heart only to have it walked on. I do have a slight mintal problem but I'm far from delushonle. My brain just works faster than I can proses. So I try to understand everything hoping I can get things right. But I do miss some things here and there. But I don't understand is how is showing your heart talking down to people. I'm told I make people feel like I'm a child lol. That isn't my ententions. I'm told I'm to open whit being a furry but I thought you should be proud to be a furry.



*pushes this journal from another that succinctly explains my position in simple layman's terms for you*



https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/7415656/ said:


> Something that's been on my nerves for some time now.
> A huge chunk of the fandom is comprised of fucking idiots who like to show off how "tolerant" they are. In their minds, you're only allowed to openly like things. The only thing you're allowed to openly dislike is people who are verbal about their dislike of something. They can't wrap their heads around the idea that, by openly promoting this or that, they're offending those who dislike it. And they claim the right "not to be offended". They think it's only acceptable to promote something overtly, and that you must internalize any negativity you may harbor (even when serious issues are concerned!) because you might offend somebody .It seems that the only thing furries will go out of their way to fight for is the idea that people shouldn't say meanie bad-bad things about other people.



By trying to define what is, and isn't "furry NATURE", have you EVER CONSIDERED that >>>>YOU<<<< are being exclusive -- the very thing you are rallying against?! Have you ever considered that the exclusivity that you are calling for as you hate it, unaware, might be a good thing?!

Also, how can one be proud of being a furry when even the simple philosophically-and-ideologically-sterilized definition of "likes anthropomorphic animals" seems untrue: ergo, furries will welcome into their community, with open arms, as one of them, those that HATE them and HATE their anthropomorphic interests?!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> My character is a tridemipolyurathanekinelfgenderfluidynaimcs queer and he can shoot beams out of his eyes and ass and dick and hands and he can't die ever no matter what you do because he's like literally goid but isn't god because he doesn't believe in god so he can conflict with himself becausse he os very eiphoric so if you say anything otherwise he will rip out your spine and shit down your necki okay so heab about my character he can also run like sanic but dfaster and can shoot sanic even quicker than de4ak tails because be can do that and he is also like a god but isnt now if you think this is fine then wait because i havent told you that he can also shott you through any time and pscae and walls because he can phase in and out of exitence and even curve bullets and dick beams so you think you can be safe but youre never safe okay so just try and worhsip him to make him happy and he may let you lvie if youre euphoric like hinm bit just be sure he isnt mad. for his looks hes a rainbow with 69696969 different colorus add ed in and he has 700 pairs of wings and 60 dog dicks and 50 horse dicks to make up for his love for animals because he thinks its cool so its fine and nhes not a zoophile and he also like to wear white shirts and is in the army as a soldier with nothing to lose


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>



That's just the shortened version! Unfortunately I was cut short because a TF2 comp match started :c



StrangerCoug said:


> At the risk of getting lynched here, I really don't feel comfortable with furries who insist that the fandom is or should be nothing but a fetish community.
> 
> I get it. You guys like yiff. I'm not saying you can't enjoy it. But I feel creeped out by the thought you can't be a "real" furry unless seeing cartoon animals makes you want to reach down your pants and play with yourself. If that were true, FA would have no SFW option. I've been a furry for nine years as of today, and there is nothing sexual about what draws me into furries. We're too diverse a community to deserve blanket labels forced upon us from within or without.



The fandom was built from the ground up with porn my amigo and will always have that stigma regardless of what you wish or want


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> That's just the shortened version! Unfortunately I was cut short because a TF2 comp match started :c
> 
> 
> 
> The fandom was built from the ground up with porn my amigo and will always have that stigma regardless of what you wish or want



What could be a truer intention to betray and exodus from Humanity than lusting after what furries consider the superhuman? Or, alternatively (since we're talking about different mindsets), wreck themselves on the subhuman?

Of course, they'd never actually do that -- just sublimate online...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> What could be a truer intention to betray and exodus from Humanity than lusting after what furries consider the superhuman? Or, alternatively (since we're talking about different mindsets), wreck themselves on the subhuman?
> 
> Of course, they'd never actually do that -- just sublimate online...



Your pseudo-intellectual bullshit pisses me off dood


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Your pseudo-intellectual bullshit pisses me off dood


What? A shitposter demanding a safe space? How regressive.

The sad part is that there's a hint of truth to it, even if it's misleading on the level of Stephan Molyneux.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> What? A shitposter demanding a safe space? How regressive.
> 
> The sad part is that there's a hint of truth to it, even if it's misleading on the level of Stephan Molyneux.



Hey man even I hate pseudo-intellectualism. It's as bad as friend zone and euphoria


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Your pseudo-intellectual bullshit pisses me off dood



Good! I'm not a hugbox! I'm not here to convince you of anything. "Pseudo-inellectual" is the dismissive alternate epithet of "So much edge" for basement dwellers, and is the equivilent of pulling a Maddox. This is the perfect argument in the universe, and if you disagree, you're wrong.

As a 20+ year involved furry, I can't begin to tell you how fresh and new this game is.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Good! I'm not a hugbox! I'm not here to convince you of anything. "Pseudo-inellectual" is the dismissive alternate epithet of "So much edge" for basement dwellers, and is the equivilent of pulling a Maddox. This is the perfect argument in the universe, and if you disagree, you're wrong.
> 
> As a 20+ year involved furry, I can't begin to tell you how fresh and new this game is.



Bruh, there's being cultured and then there's spewing shit you just learned 5 minutes ago


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Bruh, there's being cultured and then there's spewing shit you just learned 5 minutes ago




More dismissive noise. *yawn*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> More dismissive noise. *yawn*



Hey mate if you wanna be a living meme then go right ahead~

You do you broham


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> What? A shitposter demanding a safe space? How regressive.
> 
> The sad part is that there's a hint of truth to it, even if it's misleading on the level of Stephan Molyneux.



Poe's Law is running over 9,000, captain! She's gunna explode! Because if you're talking about Sergei Nóhomo, you're making perfect sense.  Otherwise... we'll, I learned not to give furries the benefit of the doubt -- especially on these forums -- as they give each other asspats embracing in their hugbox against hugboxes.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> My character is a tridemipolyurathanekinelfgenderfluidynaimcs queer and he can shoot beams out of his eyes and ass and dick and hands and he can't die ever no matter what you do because he's like literally goid but isn't god because he doesn't believe in god so he can conflict with himself becausse he os very eiphoric so if you say anything otherwise he will rip out your spine and shit down your necki okay so heab about my character he can also run like sanic but dfaster and can shoot sanic even quicker than de4ak tails because be can do that and he is also like a god but isnt now if you think this is fine then wait because i havent told you that he can also shott you through any time and pscae and walls because he can phase in and out of exitence and even curve bullets and dick beams so you think you can be safe but youre never safe okay so just try and worhsip him to make him happy and he may let you lvie if youre euphoric like hinm bit just be sure he isnt mad. for his looks hes a rainbow with 69696969 different colorus add ed in and he has 700 pairs of wings and 60 dog dicks and 50 horse dicks to make up for his love for animals because he thinks its cool so its fine and nhes not a zoophile and he also like to wear white shirts and is in the army as a soldier with nothing to lose



triggeredAF


----------



## crazycowproductions (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd honestly not noticed until asked, still my only honest answer is. 
I have no idea why


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

crazycowproductions said:


> I'd honestly not noticed until asked, still my only honest answer is.
> I have no idea why


You're joking, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're joking, right?


Jokes? On the internet? Get outta here.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Evil elitist Illuminati Jew 1%er here -- 23-year-old furry (as in, been in the fandom for 23 years) -- back again because the main site is down again:
> 
> This thread (I stopped reading at about page 6) has, once again, provoked the same unanswered questions I've put out there for decades and been answered by the same avoidant noise:
> 
> ...



Are you trying to impress somebody here? Because this is just coming off as extremely pretentious.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

StrangerCoug said:


> At the risk of getting lynched here, I really don't feel comfortable with furries who insist that the fandom is or should be nothing but a fetish community.
> 
> I get it. You guys like yiff. I'm not saying you can't enjoy it. But I feel creeped out by the thought you can't be a "real" furry unless seeing cartoon animals makes you want to reach down your pants and play with yourself. If that were true, FA would have no SFW option. I've been a furry for nine years as of today, and there is nothing sexual about what draws me into furries. We're too diverse a community to deserve blanket labels forced upon us from within or without.


Fetishes are like a pizza topping. Without the sfw bread and sauce (the generic art) the fetish toppings (fetish art) like cheese, fish, meat, vore, veggies, exc.. would have no place to go. Sure you could eat it like that, but who makes half a pizza?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> *pushes this journal from another that succinctly explains my position in simple layman's terms for you*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't hate the art work and I came with open arms looking for help and understanding. To my supries I was cut down by people I thought was furries simply becose my spelling wasn't the touch of god. That wasn't very welcoming now was it?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Poe's Law is running over 9,000, captain! She's gunna explode! Because if you're talking about Sergei Nóhomo, you're making perfect sense.  Otherwise... we'll, I learned not to give furries the benefit of the doubt -- especially on these forums -- as they give each other asspats embracing in their hugbox against hugboxes.


 Hey if your in to grabing your own ass it's no skin off my nose. Have fun.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Hey if your in to grabing your own ass it's no skin off my nose. Have fun.



You will never be accepted by them just because you happen to be on the same side of the room since I walked in. Stop trying.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> You will never be accepted by them just because you happen to be on the same side of the room since I walked in. Stop trying.


 Trying? Your the one trying to suck the air out of the room with your blowehard mumbo jumbo. Unlike you I'm not scaered to go looking. And if you have been following this thread the one thing that should be clear to you is I'm that special kind of person that will do it.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Trying? Your the one trying to suck the air out of the room with your blowehard mumbo jumbo. Unlike you I'm not scaered to go looking. And if you have been following this thread the one thing that should be clear to you is I'm that special kind of person that will do it.


Heel, Angel. It's not worth the drama.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Trying? Your the one trying to suck the air out of the room with your blowehard mumbo jumbo. Unlike you I'm not scaered to go looking. And if you have been following this thread the one thing that should be clear to you is I'm that special kind of person that will do it.





ChapterAquila92 said:


> Heel, Angel. It's not worth the drama.



I agree, but he's too easy of prey for me to make much drama out of him. I'm sorry. Angel's autistic word choice is so vulnerable, it's unappetizing. I would feel guilty; like pummeling a sick baby deer to death.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 16, 2016)

I swear every time I look at this thread, the flames remind me of Backdraft"...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Heel, Angel. It's not worth the drama.


 I'm sick of people telling me I'm not a furry. People want to dought my heart it's put up or shut up. 20 years HA! I have been a furry for 34 years. I was boren a furry and I'll die a furry!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> I swear every time I look at this thread, the flames remind me of Backdraft"...


I personally have Hellfire on my mind to much the same effect.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I agree, but he's too easy of prey for me to make much drama out of him. I'm sorry. Angel's autistic word choice is so vulnerable, it's unappetizing. I would feel guilty; like pummeling a sick baby deer to death.


 You don't want the drama don't fan the flames.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm sick of people telling me I'm not a furry. People want to dought my heart it's put up or shut up. 20 years HA! I have been a furry for 34 years. I was boren a furry and I'll die a furry!


You're the only one here saying that.


Angel-blacksun said:


> You don't want the drama don't fan the flames.


Then don't start the drama.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You don't want the drama don't fan the flames.


 Thats all I have got since I came to this forum. People doughting everything I am. And you expected me to enjoy it! Open arms my ass.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Open arms my ass.


I kind of felt that way about the fandom when I first joined too.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm not a furry.


So you admit you are a spy from the bronies!



Angel-blacksun said:


> Thats all I have got since I came to this forum. People doughting everything I am. And you expected me to enjoy it! Open arms my ass.


You have been pretty mean to us, not sure what you expected.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Thats all I have got since I came to this forum. People doubting everything I am. And you expected me to enjoy it! Open arms my ass.


Ever since you came to this forum, you've proven yourself to be nothing but an attention whore and a whiny brat, going on about being special without even once mentioning what that 'special' thing about you is.

Mental issues or not, you will not get any kind of sympathy with that mentality.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Ever since you came to this forum, you've proven yourself to be nothing but an attention whore and a whiny brat, going on about being special without even once mentioning what that 'special' thing about you is.
> 
> Mental issues or not, you will not get any sympathy with that kind of mentality.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Ever since you came to this forum, you've proven yourself to be nothing but an attention whore and a whiny brat, going on about being special without even once mentioning what that 'special' thing about you is.
> 
> Mental issues or not, you will not get any kind of sympathy with that mentality.



Can I hire you to tell people bad news so I do not seem like the bad guy?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 16, 2016)

This thread is a fuckin' disaster.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You're the only one here saying that.
> 
> Then don't start the drama.


 I didn't start the drama. I came looking for help and understanding. What did I find from the people with open arms? I was cut down and treated like shit. Then I started geting judged becose I wasn't perfect.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Can I hire you to tell people bad news so I do not seem like the bad guy?



Gladly...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

Hmm. Tempted to comment on what's going on in this thread..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I didn't start the drama. I came looking for help and understanding. What did I find from the people with open arms? I was cut down and treated like shit. Then I started geting judged becose I wasn't perfect.


Wait....you came to FAF for help and understanding.........help.....and....understanding.....I can't take you seriously anymore


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Are you trying to impress somebody here? Because this is just coming off as extremely pretentious.



JumboWumbo cast Shaming Self-Gratifying Approval Trap on a furry calling furfags out on their approval traps. The attack was completely ineffective.



ShamonCornell said:


> I swear every time I look at this thread, the flames remind me of Backdraft"...



As others have mentioned, FurAffinity Forums are, comparatively, tame AF.



KittenAdmin said:


> This thread is a fuckin' disaster.



Yeah, I hate it when we cant' shame them all into passively going along with the crowd for the lulz. This thread was a dud. Too bad. Oh well, better luck next time.



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait....you came to FAF for help and understanding.........help.....and....understanding.....I can't take you seriously anymore



Gotta' pay the devil his dues here.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait....you came to FAF for help and understanding.........help.....and....understanding.....I can't take you seriously anymore


 That was baesed on the open arms bs. What a joke.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> baesed


There is now way someone can unintentionally misspell based.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> There is now way someone can unintentionally misspell based.


That moment when you realize that you've yet to see Warhammer 40k Orks misspell based.

Then again, I don't think the word is in their vocabulary of DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> There is now way someone can unintentionally misspell based.


Ya spelt no wrong.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> There is now way someone can unintentionally misspell based.


 can


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Ya spelt no wrong.


omg...I didn't even realize that xD His "specialness" is spreading.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> can


Here you go.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Here you go.


We're such horrible people.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> We're such horrible people.


And that's why people discriminate against furries.....That's why this thread was made in the first place.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> can


 Thats still what you all are holeding your case together with? I spell bad? Thats patheteck and low.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Thats patheteck and low.


Don't you notice the little red line below the words you misspell. Autocorrect exists.

Were you just replying to yourself btw? xD


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Don't you notice the little red line below the words you misspell. Autocorrect exists.


He's supposedly typing this out on a 360 controller.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> We're such horrible people.


 That I admit was funny


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> He's supposedly typing this out on a 360 controller.


 I am and I said it like 100 times NO spellcheck. I don't get a box of helpfull words like everyone else. I'm flesh and blood not a speak and spell.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm flesh and blood not a speak and spell.


That shit is gonna be my signature.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That was baesed on the open arms bs. What a joke.



Uh oh, looks like the dark denizens of FurAffinity Forums have ass-blasted the hot steaming "kill off the weak and sick" potato your direction, Angel. And you caught it like a fool. Too bad you pathetically failed to throw me to the wolves to bribe the love of these bullies who're now making a meal out of you.

He's yours, howlers. Eat up.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Uh oh, looks like the dark denizens of FurAffinity Forums have ass-blasted the hot steaming "kill off the weak and sick" potato your direction, Angel. And you caught it like a fool. Too bad you pathetically failed to throw me to the wolves to bribe the love of these bullies who're now making a meal out of you.
> 
> He's yours, howlers. Eat up.


 They have been attacking me since I got here and your the first to admet they are bullies.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> They have been attacking me since I got here and your the first to admet they are bullies.



I know, I just don't give a fuck.

Because, you are either an asshole or weak willed enough to think that that you can impress bullies by bullying others to get approval and protection like a prison bitch. Fuck you either way.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> can


corn


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

This thread just gets more and more beautiful


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> They have been attacking me since I got here and your the first to admet they are bullies.


You are not helping your case when you also attack the ones trying to help you.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 16, 2016)

...


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> This thread just gets more and more beautiful


I liked your old look better. :/


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)

This thread took an interesting turn.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I liked your old look better. :/



Yeah well some plebs kept calling me out on being VS scum so now I'm in hiding


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You are not helping your case when you also attack the ones trying to help you.


 I didn't come to attack anyone to beagin with. I don't get why everyone started in on me in the first place.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> This thread took an interesting turn. lol Funny.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I didn't come to attack anyone to beagin with. I don't get why everyone started in on me in the first place.



You ignore them gurl and keep on fighting the good fight. If you want to have horrible spelling and grammar and make me laugh every time I read your posts then you best be damned you can keep on doing it. Ignore the haters!


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You ignore them gurl and keep on fighting the good fight. If you want to have horrible spelling and grammar and make me laugh every time I read your posts then you best be damned you can keep on doing it. Ignore the haters!


 That was kind of nice. Ty. But the bad spelling isn't an act unfortenitly.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I know, I just don't give a fuck.
> 
> Because, you are either an asshole or weak willed enough to think that that you can impress bullies by bullying others to get approval and protection like a prison bitch. Fuck you either way.


 You jumped on me not the other way around. I started talking to you by saying sorry I was having truble folowing what you was saying. What I could folow I thought you had some good points. Then you did a 180 and got hatefull.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Yeah well some plebs kept calling me out on being VS scum so now I'm in hiding


........wasn't me


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I know, I just don't give a fuck.
> 
> Because, you are either an asshole or weak willed enough to think that that you can impress bullies by bullying others to get approval and protection like a prison bitch. Fuck you either way.








This is the Dead Sea, the second saltiest place on earth


Second only to your salty ass


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> You jumped on me not the other way around. I started talking to you by saying sorry I was having truble folowing what you was saying. What I could folow I thought you had some good points. Then you did a 180 and got hatefull.



Baloney. I wasn't even talking to you. forums.furaffinity.net: Why do furries discrimante?



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> This is the Dead Sea, the second saltiest place on earth
> 
> 
> Second only to your salty ass



Sounds like you're complaining about the saltiness of my ass. I can only suggest you stop tasting it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Sounds like you're complaining about the saltiness of my ass. I can only suggest you stop tasting it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Sounds like you're complaining about the saltiness of my ass. I can only suggest you stop tasting it.



Holy shit that was actually fucking golden right there


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Baloney. I wasn't even talking to you. forums.furaffinity.net: Why do furries discrimante?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're complaining about the saltiness of my ass. I can only suggest you stop tasting it.


 That was a good burn but you fried your baloney.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 16, 2016)

I know it's coming.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That was a good burn but you fried your baloney.





Angel-blacksun said:


> I know it's coming.



Oh, I don't care about your pathetic attempts to shame and control me, manchild. I've been registered on these forums since Dec 2005. I have only 111 posts to my name over that entire time period. You think I give a shit about your furry approval? You think you can crybully anyone to bow to your personal whim and not earn the righteous burning you deserve when you treat others like trash? You think that's somehow empowering?

Here, have some Foamy:






Ha, none of you have answered one question of all the questions I asked at the beginning of my posts to this thread. Just more.... avoidant noise. As always.

See, I come here to give you guys a chance to prove, or even cause me to slightly question, that my assessment of your dysfunctional incestuous fandom is wrong. But each and every time I come to these forums, once every blue moon when the main servers crash, you end up further solidifying my ideals and values.

The vindication you all provide me that successful fit people have greater goals than lying around playing videogames and drawing porn of their ideal power animal selves playing videogames, by your opposing example, is purifying.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> The vindication you all provide me that successful fit people have greater goals than lying around playing videogames and drawing porn of their ideal power animal selves playing videogames, by your opposing example, is purifying.


I have never and I will never draw porn like content and shit. I'm not into foxes fucking or whatever weird fucking fetish there is  in this fandom. I'm also not lying around playing video games. I hardly ever play video games. And I'm not some unhealthy fat fuck wanting to look at yiff. I'm actually quite physically fit and yiff is the stuff that I try to AVOID in the fandom.
So just remember, not every single furry on the planet is like that. It's just a little insulting that you think every furry is just some fat fuck lying around playing video games and drawing porn.
It can seem like it, but it's not entirely true.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I have never and I will never draw porn like content and shit. I'm not into foxes fucking or whatever weird fucking fetish there is  in this fandom. I'm also not lying around playing video games. I hardly ever play video games. And I'm not some unhealthy fat fuck wanting to look at yiff. I'm actually quite physically fit and yiff is the stuff that I try to AVOID in the fandom.
> So just remember, not every single furry on the planet is like that. It's just a little insulting that you think every furry is just some fat fuck lying around playing video games and drawing porn.
> It can seem like it, but it's not entirely true.



_*"IT CAN SEEM LIKE IT"*_

Notice how you drastically minimized the Stage IV antisocial cancer, you just implied is spread all over your fandom, and reduced it all to just five little words.

"Look look! This whiskey barrel is only filled 80% with pure diarrhea; the rest is still good! Try some! *guzzle*"

So, go ahead and ban my tasty salty 23-years-involved furry ass (who has seen more, and understands more, of this fandom than you), if you like, and I'll just leave here with the opinion that furries are either pedos and dogfuckers or antisocial people who welcome or enable pedos and dogfuckers -- who, additionally, are all manchildren with no drive to pursue families of their own -- preferring to wallow in their online dreams of silicone fruit and pixelated rainbows.

You win.

NUMB • Wasted Sky • Industrial •


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 16, 2016)

This fucking guy lol.

TOP NOTCH.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I have never and I will never draw porn like content and shit. I'm not into foxes fucking or whatever weird fucking fetish there is  in this fandom. I'm also not lying around playing video games. I hardly ever play video games. And I'm not some unhealthy fat fuck wanting to look at yiff. I'm actually quite physically fit and yiff is the stuff that I try to AVOID in the fandom.
> So just remember, not every single furry on the planet is like that. It's just a little insulting that you think every furry is just some fat fuck lying around playing video games and drawing porn.
> It can seem like it, but it's not entirely true.


NOT ME!  The post.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> So, go ahead and ban my tasty salty 23-years-involved furry ass (who has seen more, and understands more, of this fandom than you), if you like, and I'll just leave here with the opinion that furries are either pedos and dogfuckers or antisocial people who welcome or enable pedos and dogfuckers -- who, additionally, are all manchildren with no drive to pursue families of their own -- preferring to wallow in their online dreams of silicone fruit and pixelated rainbows.


I meant the way you're seeing the fandom. It may seem like just complete tumor causing shit. And I had a bit of the same mindset as you when joining the fandom. I thought there might be some pedophile and zoophilia loving mother fuckers. But actually, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.
I honestly just joined the fandom because the people seemed friendly. I basically just joined the fandom because the community is quite friendly. But when you say that every furry us either a pedo or antisocial is just untrue and insulting. I am not attracted to yiff whatsoever. I'm attracted to my own species. I'm also not antisocial nor a manchild. I would also like to have a family of my own. Wife, kids, everything. And I do have a drive to pursue that. And I would rather have a relationship that doesn't involve me using my computer to communicate to them.
So, again, it's just insulting to me and maybe even other furries out there when you say that they are all pedo dogfuckers and antisocial, when in reality they're the opposite.
Yes, there are those fuckers that give the fandom a shit reputation. But not EVERY furry is like that. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2016)

The reason you don't see a lot of normal-ish people who are furries openly admitting their association with the fandom is because of the overall portrayal most people outside of the fandom have of the fandom... Part of human nature is having an extremely heightened attention span for finding smut and bad stuff and then highlighting only the bad. For example: Muslims. Muslims are everywhere in the news and media and if you're a Muslim, you can't carry a backpack with a laptop inside it in public without being questioned and having your backpack searched. That's because people have a bad perception of the religion of Islam. The same rule applies with furries. They see a few gay, obese, mentally diseased animal fuckers, everyone perceives the whole fandom is gay, obese, has some kind of serious mental problem and fucks their own dogs and cats and they assume they represent the whole fandom. Normal-ish furries don't like to be harassed and perceived as one of the animal fuckers, so they tend to keep it secret that they are furries. It's sad how the human attention span isn't used for anything good, but that's just the way things are.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Oh, I don't care about your pathetic attempts to shame and control me, manchild. I've been registered on these forums since Dec 2005. I have only 111 posts to my name over that entire time period. You think I give a shit about your furry approval? You think you can crybully anyone to bow to your personal whim and not earn the righteous burning you deserve when you treat others like trash? You think that's somehow empowering?
> 
> Here, have some Foamy:
> 
> ...


 Funny. Yes that was a crapy burn I did but after you just sat there saying you don't have to prove yourself to me but you talk down to everone and expect us to prove our self s to you. lol Are you the pot or the ketle? I don't expect anyone to do anything outside reaspecting each other incloding me. Just like me your not that inportant here. Nobody has anything to prove.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> So, go ahead and ban my tasty salty 23-years-involved furry ass (who has seen more, and understands more, of this fandom than you), if you like, and I'll just leave here with the opinion that furries are either pedos and dogfuckers or antisocial people who welcome or enable pedos and dogfuckers -- who, additionally, are all manchildren with no drive to pursue families of their own -- preferring to wallow in their online dreams of silicone fruit and pixelated rainbows.



So why have you been involved with it for so long then? Yeah, some of them are weird as all hell, it would be ridiculous to deny that, but it seems strange that you feel this strongly against them, yet you still choose to be involved with them even after two goddamn decades. What keeps you coming back?


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I meant the way you're seeing the fandom. It may seem like just complete tumor causing shit. And I had a bit of the same mindset as you when joining the fandom. I thought there might be some pedophile and zoophilia loving mother fuckers. But actually, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> I honestly just joined the fandom because the people seemed friendly. I basically just joined the fandom because the community is quite friendly. But when you say that every furry us either a pedo or antisocial is just untrue and insulting. I am not attracted to yiff whatsoever. I'm attracted to my own species. I'm also not antisocial nor a manchild. I would also like to have a family of my own. Wife, kids, everything. And I do have a drive to pursue that. And I would rather have a relationship that doesn't involve me using my computer to communicate to them.
> So, again, it's just insulting to me and maybe even other furries out there when you say that they are all pedo dogfuckers and antisocial, when in reality they're the opposite.
> Yes, there are those fuckers that give the fandom a shit reputation. But not EVERY furry is like that. That's what I'm trying to say.




No, no, no. I can't buy that. I WANT TO  BUY THE ILLUSION YOU ARE TRYING TO SELL ME. Unlike "trolls" (defined as: anyone who doesn't agree 100% with you on everything), I WANT TO BELIEVE. I've been here 23 YEARS trying to buy the vision you're trying to put before me.

My direct experience with furries over 23 years has taught me the EXACT OPPOSITE. I started off with a 100% positive attitude towards furries and kept that attitude for years. But, something began to go wrong when the furries began to live online. Now, it's just total damage control.

Furries:
ENFORCE no moral backbone in their fandom. That key word "ENFORCE" is very important. Furries ENFORCE amorality. (Example: people who point out the amorality of this fandom are threatened with and receive bans. Example? Don't have to look farther than Angel-blacksun's veiled threat at the top of this page because someone insulted my salty ass and I basically responded 'Bite me.'. Those who use naughty non-cuddle-love-kiss-kiss words to do so just get banned faster.) If a furry quietly tries to create a separate enclave where they disallow some sort of sexual behavior in a private area, they are accused of being oppressive intolerant bigots and set upon by the furry "community". "No diapers? LIGHT THE TORCHES!"

EXPLODE IN RAGE when questioned why they spend lots of time online with their fantasies, but do not pursue a life outside a screen or a predatory ($$$, nom nom nom) fan convention congruent with their interests. They always yell about dog fucking as the reason they do not try to become more like their power animal -- which terrifies me that's what was on their mind. 'Cuz it makes me think the sickness is inside them and that -- rather than try to internalize the power animals they draw online -- they'd start drooling over their pet cat. Yikes!

IGNORE themselves. Their health, their hygiene, their obligations to family, friends, work, and professional obligations -- like paying rent. As a landlord with experience of a furry tenant, I can attest and confirm to the complaints convention venues have over the deplorable conditions furries leave their convention hotels. One would think that a man who secretly fantasises his alternate ego as some noble powerful man-animal would have greater control over his life. NOPE!

DISDAIN, RIDICULE, AND DESTROY those who dare to make calls to clean up their dangerous unhealthy acts. We're talking hoarders so disgusting that FIRE MARSHALS had to get involved. Here's a link to a friend -- another landlord -- who has also had experience with furry tenants. THIS IS NOT AN ISOLATED PROBLEM.

I want you to know, that not only have I been involved in the fandom for 23 years, I'm actually one of the behind the scenes people getting furfags back on their feet from their online loserville that stunts them from being successful people. Don't be applying your BULLSHIT that I don't support furries. I'm kind of getting tired of supporting your "salty" asses in that inconveinient place called "real life", actually.

I don't "like" furries, in the same way I don't like drug addicts -- and there are plenty of similarities between dysfunctional men who zonk out on drugs and men who withdraw and invest ALL of their libidinal evergy into an online fantasy world like MANY FURRIES do.

But, I support furries. In the same way I support drug addicts getting clean. You know, returning to a functional condition. Maybe they can wash windows. Maybe they can be a garbage man. Because they're in real trouble, these furries. Years of their life where they just checked out of society. Now they want back in, but they have no interest in real world relationships. They're severely psychologically deformed on the inside. I just want them to be able to transform their weakness into a strength. It's very clear "being a furry" is now a part of them -- melded into their being. So, I hope, maybe they can use their interest somehow for good.

Maybe they can have the self-esteem to see themselves as their power animals -- a strong healthy animalistic person -- rather than being forced to internalize the ridiculous insane false choice of animal abuse or a life lived in electronic solitude -- surrounded by isolated people thousands of miles away. Oh yes, and brought together, slaves to their interest, for a few days and a few $1,000 to sadistically torment them with a sorta maybe half life at a predatory fan convention.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Saylor said:


> The reason you don't see a lot of normal-ish people who are furries openly admitting their association with the fandom is because of the overall portrayal most people outside of the fandom have of the fandom... Part of human nature is having an extremely heightened attention span for finding smut and bad stuff and then highlighting only the bad. For example: Muslims. Muslims are everywhere in the news and media and if you're a Muslim, you can't carry a backpack with a laptop inside it in public without being questioned and having your backpack searched. That's because people have a bad perception of the religion of Islam. The same rule applies with furries. They see a few gay, obese, mentally diseased animal fuckers, everyone perceives the whole fandom is gay, obese, has some kind of serious mental problem and fucks their own dogs and cats and they assume they represent the whole fandom. Normal-ish furries don't like to be harassed and perceived as one of the animal fuckers, so they tend to keep it secret that they are furries. It's sad how the human attention span isn't used for anything good, but that's just the way things are.


 It should be. And growing up in specil ed there was no sick fucks like that. just people like you. Just with difrent problem. My brother Has no mintle problems but realy loves dogs.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> So why have you been involved with it for so long then? Yeah, some of them are weird as all hell, it would be ridiculous to deny that, but it seems strange that you feel this strongly against them, yet you still choose to be involved with them even after two goddamn decades. What keeps you coming back?


 It's gelt. He looks to.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> No, no, no. I can't buy that. I WANT TO  BUY THE ILLUSION YOU ARE TRYING TO SELL ME. Unlike "trolls" (defined as: anyone who doesn't agree 100% with you on everything), I WANT TO BELIEVE. I've been here 23 YEARS trying to buy the vision you're trying to put before me.
> 
> My direct experience with furries over 23 years has taught me the EXACT OPPOSITE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> No, no, no. I can't buy that. I WANT TO  BUY THE ILLUSION YOU ARE TRYING TO SELL ME. Unlike "trolls" (defined as: anyone who doesn't agree 100% with you on everything), I WANT TO BELIEVE. I've been here 23 YEARS trying to buy the vision you're trying to put before me.
> 
> My direct experience with furries over 23 years has taught me the EXACT OPPOSITE.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that you're wrong when you basically say this fandom has some fucked up degenerates. But you're saying, again, that ALL furries are like this. And when you're saying ALL furries, you're calling me some sort of a degenerate manchild fuck.
I would just like to tell you that I am none of those things you have described as a furry. I don't enforce anything on anyone in the fandom. I don't spend a shit ton of time on the internet for any reason. I have never yelled about dog fucking or anything like that. I'm attracted to my own damn species. I don't ignore my health. I've told you before that I'm actually physically fit. I don't ignore my hygiene ever, I never had. I DEFINITELY don't ignore my family, friends, school, social life or anything like that. I do have control over my life, I've always had.
I'm basically just a normal guy in the fandom because I like how friendly the people are. I'm just here for the community.
I'm not attracted to any other species of animal other than human beings. I am not some obese dude spending hours on the internet role-playing and shit. I'm just (according to you) a normal guy with normal interests. I've been like that all my life and I plan on living my life how I am.
So when you say ALL furries, you're saying that to me as well. So can you stop calling me a degenerate fat gross unhygienic zoophilia loving manchild. Because I'm not.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> _*"IT CAN SEEM LIKE IT"*_
> 
> Notice how you drastically minimized the Stage IV antisocial cancer, you just implied is spread all over your fandom, and reduced it all to just five little words.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there's a fat chance in Hell that I'd be able to speak for the whole community, but I'll entertain some of the questions with answers.



> Why should people with an interest in furry care about furry fandom's image if it's members are, "only a loose collective bound by an interest in anthropomorphic animals"?



For all the intelligence and understanding that humanity is capable of, the average human being is a moron that likes to simplify things to make sense of them. To the average outsider, there is no distinction between the well-behaved kid trying to express himself outside of his comfort zone, the artist trying to make a living, the crazy guy who thinks he's supposed to be a vixen, or the creepy guy making sexual innuendos in an animal costume; they're all conveniently lumped together under the moniker that we gave ourselves, and are thus treated one and the same as a result.



> We don't feel the need to defend the life decisions of those who share another superficial interest, like, say, a sweet-tooth, so why care about the public image of a collective revolving around a superficial interest that, ultimately, doesn't support human needs in a sustainable way?



I'd like to think that the Furry Fandom shot itself in the foot when it started opening the floodgates out of near-sighted desperation. With anyone and their dog identifying as a furry, it was only a matter of time before the crazies started coming out of the woodwork doing the same thing, and what a _haven_ those societal rejects found in the fandom.

Long story short, mistakes were made, and we now have to put up with morons with no social filters dragging the rest of us down by matter of association.



> What is the value as identifying with "Furry"?



Not much, to be quite frank. From what I've seen, people generally like to make a big deal out of insignificance when they don't have anything better to do.

At its most basic, it's a mere hobby, no different from model railroads and tabletop gaming. The compulsion of some members to indulge in it as a lifestyle actually comes across more as an obsession-driven addiction, now that I look at it.



> Why has it become "cool" for furry losers, typing from their mothers' basements, to dismiss people calling for standards in the fandom as "edgy" -- as though expressing fear of having their slovenly wastrel squalor and apathetic lack of logic diced up by such "edginess"?



Your guess is as good as mine - manchildren caught up in a Neverland-esque fantasy they don't want to grow out of, as opposed to doing the responsible thing of setting aside a time and place for their inner child.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Do I like yiff art? Hm let me think. I'll be damed if I could drol like that. How could anyone do that good on art when the table keeps shaking right? If those are the picturs their making when their beating their meat they are the most talented fucks on earth.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Do I like yiff? Hm let me think. I'll be damned if I could drool like that. How could anyone do that good on art when the table keeps shaking right? If those are the pictures their making when they're beating their meat they are the most talented fucks on Earth.


Either that or they've got far better self control than most of the idiots perusing the Internet.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Either that or they've got far better self control than most of the idiots perusing the Internet.


 That..... Ok that was mind blowing. WOW! That speach was cool. I would say who it made me think of but I'd rather not butcher his name. M.L.K. don't knock the dream.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm not saying that you're wrong when you basically say this fandom has some fucked up degenerates. But you're saying, again, that ALL furries are like this. And when you're saying ALL furries, you're calling me some sort of a degenerate manchild fuck.
> I would just like to tell you that I am none of those things you have described as a furry. I don't enforce anything on anyone in the fandom. I don't spend a shit ton of time on the internet for any reason. I have never yelled about dog fucking or anything like that. I'm attracted to my own damn species. I don't ignore my health. I've told you before that I'm actually physically fit. I don't ignore my hygiene ever, I never had. I DEFINITELY don't ignore my family, friends, school, social life or anything like that. I do have control over my life, I've always had.
> I'm basically just a normal guy in the fandom because I like how friendly the people are. I'm just here for the community.
> I'm not attracted to any other species of animal other than human beings. I am not some obese dude spending hours on the internet role-playing and shit. I'm just (according to you) a normal guy with normal interests. I've been like that all my life and I plan on living my life how I am.
> So when you say ALL furries, you're saying that to me as well. So can you stop calling me a degenerate fat gross unhygienic zoophilia loving manchild. Because I'm not.



Jesus fucking Christ! Are you really that demented? Are you one of those people who go, "See! Here's a corner of the house that's not on fire! Everything is FINE!"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Jesus fucking Christ! Are you really that demented? Are you one of those people who go, "See! Here's a corner of the house that's not on fire! Everything is FINE!"


I just get a little pissed off when people criticize me for something that I'm not.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> That..... Ok that was mind blowing. WOW! That speach was cool. I would say who it made me think of but I'd rather not butcher his name. M.L.K. don't knock the dream.


Stop. Just stop...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Jesus fucking Christ! Are you really that demented? Are you one of those people who go, "See! Here's a corner of the house that's not on fire! Everything is FINE!"


 Dude just go. Your toest. It's over. There is nothing more to say. I'm going to bed. Tune out the light when your done pooky.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Stop. Just stop...


What? I liked what he said.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> No, no, no. I can't buy that. I WANT TO  BUY THE ILLUSION YOU ARE TRYING TO SELL ME. Unlike "trolls" (defined as: anyone who doesn't agree 100% with you on everything), I WANT TO BELIEVE. I've been here 23 YEARS trying to buy the vision you're trying to put before me.
> 
> My direct experience with furries over 23 years has taught me the EXACT OPPOSITE.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I had a case of déjà vu while reading this; I could have sworn I came to similar conclusions before, back during my high school and university days.

With the added experience of having a non-furry roommate exhibit similar traits to what you just described here, I kind of feel fortunate that the few furries I have met in person have been exceptionally well-kept by comparison.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I just get a little pissed off when people criticize me for something that I'm not.



Imagine you walked into a city where there was a big ruleboard on the city wall and one of the rules said, "RAPE IS LEGAL HERE." Walking around, with armed guards for protection, you saw men, women, and children raping and being raped. Then, you came to Lot's house, and he said, "Sure, there's a lot of bad eggs in this city, BUT NOT EVERYONE RAPES PEOPLE. There's a lot of good here. There could BE A WHOLE FUCKING TEN PEOPLE in the city who aren't violent serial killer rapists. SAVE 'EM ALL!" Then a bunch of rape-os come to the door wanting to rape and Lot's like, "Cool, dudes! Rape my daughters! They haven't been raped before, and they need to undergo SENSITIVITY TRAINING for rape victims."

Then your boss busts into Lot's house after knocking over the rapists with flashes of blinding light and says, "Okay, Lot, you're not AS EVIL as EVERYONE ELSE." and you're like REALLY -- HOLY SHI--- but your boss is all, "C'mon Lot, time to go up the hill. No, don't drink yourself under the table. Or bang your daughter. Again. C'mon Lot." Then, one of Lot's wives, who's carrying one of her recently raped daughters too injured and sore to stand up and walk, starts crying, "Oh, I miss Rape City! I left my heart back in Rape City!" And your boss is like, "Okay, now that is too fucked up." and turns that slut bitch into a pillar of salt.

Then, after he was saved, Lot banged his daughters who got him drunk in a cave.

THE END.

True story.

Now, pray hard for our Furry Nation, kids.

PS. I HOPE NONE OF YOU CAN HONESTLY SAY YOU CAN SEE YOURSELVES IN ANY OF THIS STORY TO ANY DEGREE WHATSOEVER.

PPS. Quiz time: what needed to be changed in Rape City?  The people on an individual case-by-case basis, or the fucking rule on the wall that said it was okay to rape?

PPPS: BONUS EXTRA CREDIT QUIZ for all you 1%er super-smart uber elite people out there. Ready? What needs to be changed in furry fandom? The furries on a case-by-case basis, or the fucking rule on the wall that says there should be no fucking rules (except for "Shun narcs honest about the fandom", "Kick out pussies who complain about there being no rules", "Accept EVERYONE no matter what (except for the targets of Rules #1 & #2)"  and "Get away with whatever is the most laziest option whenever possible!" These rules are unwritten.)?! If you argue, you're not smart enough to answer it.

PPPPS. Just woke up. I'm starting to be a faggot here. Trying to convince people of the way I think. I should know better by now. I should know better by now. I should know better by now. I should know better by now.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Imagine you walked into a city where there was a big ruleboard on the city wall and one of the rules said, "RAPE IS LEGAL HERE." Walking around, with armed guards for protection, you saw men, women, and children raping and being raped. Then, you came to Lot's house, and he said, "Sure, there's a lot of bad eggs in this city, BUT NOT EVERYONE RAPES PEOPLE. There's a lot of good here. There could BE A WHOLE FUCKING TEN PEOPLE in the city who aren't violent serial killer rapists. SAVE 'EM ALL!" Then a bunch of rape-os come to the door wanting to rape and Lot's like, "Cool, dudes! Rape my daughters! They haven't been raped before, and they need to undergo SENSITIVITY TRAINING for rape victims."
> 
> Then your boss busts into Lot's house after knocking over the rapists with flashes of blinding light and says, "Okay, Lot, you're not AS EVIL as EVERYONE ELSE." and you're like REALLY -- HOLY SHI--- but your boss is all, "C'mon Lot, time to go up the hill. No, don't drink yourself under the table. Or bang your daughter. Again. C'mon Lot." Then, one of Lot's wives, who's carrying one of her recently raped daughters too injured and sore to stand up and walk, starts crying, "Oh, I miss Rape City! I left my heart back in Rape City!" And your boss is like, "Okay, now that is too fucked up." and turns that slut bitch into a pillar of salt.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the time I visited mexico. Armed guards and all, it was great! I bought some counterfeit you-gi-oh cards XD


----------



## Joan Barnes (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the information,...


----------



## crazycowproductions (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're joking, right?


Nope. No idea on my part why such things happen


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Oh, I don't care about your pathetic attempts to shame and control me, manchild. I've been registered on these forums since Dec 2005. I have only 111 posts to my name over that entire time period. You think I give a shit about your furry approval? You think you can crybully anyone to bow to your personal whim and not earn the righteous burning you deserve when you treat others like trash? You think that's somehow empowering?
> 
> Here, have some Foamy:
> 
> ...





ferretsage said:


> _*"IT CAN SEEM LIKE IT"*_
> 
> Notice how you drastically minimized the Stage IV antisocial cancer, you just implied is spread all over your fandom, and reduced it all to just five little words.
> 
> ...





ferretsage said:


> No, no, no. I can't buy that. I WANT TO  BUY THE ILLUSION YOU ARE TRYING TO SELL ME. Unlike "trolls" (defined as: anyone who doesn't agree 100% with you on everything), I WANT TO BELIEVE. I've been here 23 YEARS trying to buy the vision you're trying to put before me.
> 
> My direct experience with furries over 23 years has taught me the EXACT OPPOSITE. I started off with a 100% positive attitude towards furries and kept that attitude for years. But, something began to go wrong when the furries began to live online. Now, it's just total damage control.
> 
> ...



Holy fuck these are so well said they're bringing a tear to my eye. Like shit mate, this is some next level shit right here; fucking beautiful.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 17, 2016)

so what you're saying is that all furries are bad and the fandom needs to stop?


----------



## swooz (Aug 17, 2016)

One time I got banned from a pet website for saying "I like fucking dogs".
No one seemed to released I meant "Fucking" as an adjective, not a verb. (I was 11)
They called 11 yr old me a "furfag".
I'm 100% sure it was this guy:


ferretsage said:


> Imagine you walked into a city where there was a big ruleboard on the city wall and one of the rules said, "RAPE IS LEGAL HERE." Walking around, with armed guards for protection, you saw men, women, and children raping and being raped. Then, you came to Lot's house, and he said, "Sure, there's a lot of bad eggs in this city, BUT NOT EVERYONE RAPES PEOPLE. There's a lot of good here. There could BE A WHOLE FUCKING TEN PEOPLE in the city who aren't violent serial killer rapists. SAVE 'EM ALL!" Then a bunch of rape-os come to the door wanting to rape and Lot's like, "Cool, dudes! Rape my daughters! They haven't been raped before, and they need to undergo SENSITIVITY TRAINING for rape victims."
> 
> Then your boss busts into Lot's house after knocking over the rapists with flashes of blinding light and says, "Okay, Lot, you're not AS EVIL as EVERYONE ELSE." and you're like REALLY -- HOLY SHI--- but your boss is all, "C'mon Lot, time to go up the hill. No, don't drink yourself under the table. Or bang your daughter. Again. C'mon Lot." Then, one of Lot's wives, who's carrying one of her recently raped daughters too injured and sore to stand up and walk, starts crying, "Oh, I miss Rape City! I left my heart back in Rape City!" And your boss is like, "Okay, now that is too fucked up." and turns that slut bitch into a pillar of salt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Somnium (Aug 17, 2016)

I see I'm a bit too late to the party. What are we talking about here?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 17, 2016)

This thread makes me think of the likely result of a "discussion" between Mages and Templars in Dragon Age...though just like any other community you have some are really bad, some that are very good, and you have everything in-between. I'm a physically active and very healthy 22 year old male. I do spend a lot of time playing video games and online, but i balance it out by riding 30-50 miles a day on my mountain bike, at 12-30 mph. People looking at me would never guess I practice Kyakushin, have Autism (Asperger's specifically) , or consider myself a therian. But i do and I keep these details a secret irl because i'm a walking list of reasons for the average person to avoid me at all costs, harass me, or attack me just to maintain social standing, which is why I find relief that I can be who I truly am online. I can't find anywhere else that's possible without likely being attacked and left for dead. What do you think the average person would do upon finding an 22 year old autistic, bisexual furry, who is a total geek and science nerd, that plays mainly video games with fantasy themes. Who's also white, 5'9" has blonde hair, green eyes, and only weighs 154 lbs with no visible muscle definition except in his calves? I'd bet my life it's not something I would choose to wait around and find out. Not many online communities would accept someone like me, even online but this one does. That's why i'm here, because it's the only place I can truly be me without fear of physical harm for it. Still think this is a just a community of bad people? Because since i joined i've found nothing but generally nice, friendly, fun-loving, and accepting people. Does that mean i'm stupid enough to believe they're all like that? Hell no, i learned that lesson at 6 years old when i got into a fight with a 4th grader on the playground after attacking me just because he didn't like my shoes. My life has been hell enough that i've considered suicide more than once before i was 13, after one of my friends hung himself I never considered even thinking about it since. But either I have some incredible luck or a guardian looking out for me, because the friends i've made online playing games or on forums literally saved my life by making it worth living. The good people i've met online far outnumber the bad, if they didn't I probably wouldn't be typing this due to being in a coffin underground for nearly 10 years. I seem to instinctively find all the good people and communtities online even though i believe optimism and generosity are over-rated and that humanity isn't worth saving or continuing to live on this planet after what we've done to it. These communities and friends balance my extremely negative views on the world and that's the primary reason i'm still alive. So say what you want about these communties but if it wasn't for the good i've found in them I wouldn't be alive right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

First reaction: 





Second reaction:


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> First reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reaction:


----------



## swooz (Aug 17, 2016)

my reaction


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> First reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will quote you in this one though.

That's a lot of cruising...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> I will quote you in this one though.
> 
> That's a lot of cruising...


Umm. What?

Of course it's a lot of Cruise.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> so what you're saying is that all furries are bad and the fandom needs to stop?





swooz said:


> One time I got banned from a pet website for saying "I like fucking dogs".
> No one seemed to released I meant "Fucking" as an adjective, not a verb. (I was 11)
> They called 11 yr old me a "furfag".
> I'm 100% sure it was this guy:





Somnium said:


> I see I'm a bit too late to the party. What are we talking about here?





Abyssalrider said:


> This thread makes me think of the likely result of a "discussion" between Mages and Templars in Dragon Age...though just like any other community you have some are really bad, some that are very good, and you have everything in-between. I'm a physically active and very healthy 22 year old male. I do spend a lot of time playing video games and online, but i balance it out by riding 30-50 miles a day on my mountain bike, at 12-30 mph. People looking at me would never guess I practice Kyakushin, have Autism (Asperger's specifically) , or consider myself a therian. But i do and I keep these details a secret irl because i'm a walking list of reasons for the average person to avoid me at all costs, harass me, or attack me just to maintain social standing, which is why I find relief that I can be who I truly am online. I can't find anywhere else that's possible without likely being attacked and left for dead. What do you think the average person would do upon finding an 22 year old autistic, bisexual furry, who is a total geek and science nerd, that plays mainly video games with fantasy themes. Who's also white, 5'9" has blonde hair, green eyes, and only weighs 154 lbs with no visible muscle definition except in his calves? I'd bet my life it's not something I would choose to wait around and find out. Not many online communities would accept someone like me, even online but this one does. That's why i'm here, because it's the only place I can truly be me without fear of physical harm for it. Still think this is a just a community of bad people? Because since i joined i've found nothing but generally nice, friendly, fun-loving, and accepting people. Does that mean i'm stupid enough to believe they're all like that? Hell no, i learned that lesson at 6 years old when i got into a fight with a 4th grader on the playground after attacking me just because he didn't like my shoes. My life has been hell enough that i've considered suicide more than once before i was 13, after one of my friends hung himself I never considered even thinking about it since. But either I have some incredible luck or a guardian looking out for me, because the friends i've made online playing games or on forums literally saved my life by making it worth living. The good people i've met online far outnumber the bad, if they didn't I probably wouldn't be typing this due to being in a coffin underground for nearly 10 years. I seem to instinctively find all the good people and communtities online even though i believe optimism and generosity are over-rated and that humanity isn't worth saving or continuing to live on this planet after what we've done to it. These communities and friends balance my extremely negative views on the world and that's the primary reason i'm still alive. So say what you want about these communties but if it wasn't for the good i've found in them I wouldn't be alive right now.





Yakamaru said:


> First reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





um_pineapplez said:


> My reaction:





Dyrra said:


> I will quote you in this one though.
> 
> That's a lot of cruising...





Yakamaru said:


> Umm. What?
> 
> Of course it's a lot of Cruise.






Painful.

_And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon God they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
And the words that it was forming

And the sign said,
"The words of the prophets
Are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls."
And whispered in the sound of silence
_





Also, "Welcome to the Machine" -- Pink Floyd


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

Fuck this horse shit, dude. If I'm just gonna keep being criticized for something that I'm not, then fuck this fandom. Fuck being a furry. I am so fucking done with all of this bullshit. I fuckin hate being judged for something that I'm not. If this keeps happening, then fuck it. I'm finished with this shit, man. I've lost interest in being a furry. I am fucking done with this mother fucking bullshit, dude. Fuck this......fuck this.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

God damn, it just feels like this fandom is going nowhere but the fucking shitter.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Brushing a whole group with the same brush because of the actions/thoughts of a minority is retarded.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> Imagine you walked into a city where there was a big ruleboard on the city wall and one of the rules said, "RAPE IS LEGAL HERE." Walking around, with armed guards for protection, you saw men, women, and children raping and being raped. Then, you came to Lot's house, and he said, "Sure, there's a lot of bad eggs in this city, BUT NOT EVERYONE RAPES PEOPLE. There's a lot of good here. There could BE A WHOLE FUCKING TEN PEOPLE in the city who aren't violent serial killer rapists. SAVE 'EM ALL!" Then a bunch of rape-os come to the door wanting to rape and Lot's like, "Cool, dudes! Rape my daughters! They haven't been raped before, and they need to undergo SENSITIVITY TRAINING for rape victims."
> 
> Then your boss busts into Lot's house after knocking over the rapists with flashes of blinding light and says, "Okay, Lot, you're not AS EVIL as EVERYONE ELSE." and you're like REALLY -- HOLY SHI--- but your boss is all, "C'mon Lot, time to go up the hill. No, don't drink yourself under the table. Or bang your daughter. Again. C'mon Lot." Then, one of Lot's wives, who's carrying one of her recently raped daughters too injured and sore to stand up and walk, starts crying, "Oh, I miss Rape City! I left my heart back in Rape City!" And your boss is like, "Okay, now that is too fucked up." and turns that slut bitch into a pillar of salt.
> 
> ...





ferretsage said:


> Painful.
> 
> _And the people bowed and prayed
> To the neon God they made
> ...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Brushing a whole group with the same brush because of the actions/thoughts of a minority is retarded.


 This forum is a pain in the but


----------



## Somnium (Aug 17, 2016)

tralala what's going on?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> tralala what's going on?


Certain people being morons.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Brushing a whole group with the same brush because of the actions/thoughts of a minority is retarded.


It's still incumbent on the rest to speak up, which rarely seems to be the case.

The squeaky wheel gets the grease, after all.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 17, 2016)

Tell me ferretsage, did you even read my post?  There's more good in these seemingly awkward and otherwise flat-out weird online communities than one would notice at first glance. The fact i'm still alive instead of having said "fuck it" and killed myself nearly 11 years ago at only 12 years old is proof of that. Many don't find communities like these or the good that can be found in them and the world is ever a darker place because of it. My negative viewpoints on nearly everything in this world would have most certainly finished off my desire to keep trying and to live while my dead friend could not, if not for my having found that good in these communties. Most members of whom that unknowingly saved my life still don't know about it, because I lost ways to stay in contact with them. But I don't consider it in any way a bad thing to have met them. If tbey saw my username they might recognize it and remember who I am, I don't believe it's likely but it is possible. I've wanted to thank them for years, but my own cowardice and procrastination until I lost any way to contact them made that impossible. People like you are the real cancer in these communities, rejecting any good they have in favor of putting a spotlight on the bad. It's like watching the fucking news, you point out the bad but ignore the overwhelming good. Wedon't ignore the bad, we know it's there but we choose to focus on the good. Personally I do this because I need to, if I didn't i'd have very few reasons to stay in this world. Mostly one friend which I act as an anchor for, I can always talk him out of a bad mood, and defuse his temper regardlessof the situation. And my service dog, without whom I would never talk to actual people due my autism getting in the way of any potential socializing with new people.  My hell of a life changed my personality so drastically that who I was before 5th grade might as well be a completely different person. I was kind, friendly, social, and genuinely nice. Now everyone except 3 people in my life irl believe i'm an asshole for no reason, I can't change that anymore because it's who I had to become to survive my school life. After puuting on that mask for so many years in an effort to be left alone by the jerks and their never ending harassment which school staff punished me for, somewhere along the way I forgot who I was and became this that I am now. I can't even tell anymore which was my real personality or if the old me even ever existed in the first place. If that's the reality you say we ignore then I want no part of it. I'll stay online where I can be me, without having my life made into a living hell again for it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> God damn, it just feels like this fandom is going nowhere but the fucking shitter.


Don't quite. I know you don't like me much but I know you wont to be a furry regardless. You was right. condeming everyone becose of a handfull of bad apilles is wrong and furry or not what we do in privet is nobodies bussiness. Yes I know it's spelled wrong. I'm working with what I got. Don't give up.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> so what you're saying is that all furries are bad and the fandom needs to stop?


At best, he's calling for reform in the fandom - a reform that some rather vocal people would rather not have.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's still incumbent on the rest to speak up, which rarely seems to be the case.
> 
> The squeaky wheel gets the grease, after all.


True.

If people speak on my behalf I will be pissed. Especially when something is being said/done that I don't agree with, don't do, or are not a part of.

Everything and everyone have dark/negative sides. It's only a matter of embracing them so you can control them, or ignore them and leave them in the state they're in. Honestly I'd rather do the former, be in control.

Every community have loudmouthed assholes.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Tell me ferretsage, did you even read my post?  There's more good in these seemingly awkward and otherwise flat-out weird online communities than one would notice at first glance. The fact i'm still alive instead of having said "fuck it" and killed myself nearly 11 years ago at only 12 years old is proof of that. Many don't find communities like these or the good that can be found in them and the world is ever a darker place because of it. My negative viewpoints on nearly everything in this world would have most certainly finished off my desire to keep trying and to live while my dead friend could not, if not for my having found that good in these communties. Most members of whom that unknowingly saved my life still don't know about it, because I lost ways to stay in contact with them. But I don't consider it in any way a bad thing to have met them. If tbey saw my username they might recognize it and remember who I am, I don't believe it's likely but it is possible. I've wanted to thank them for years, but my own cowardice and procrastination until I lost any way to contact them made that impossible. People like you are the real cancer in these communities, rejecting any good they have in favor of putting a spotlight on the bad. It's like watching the fucking news, you point out the bad but ignore the overwhelming good. Wedon't ignore the bad, we know it's there but we choose to focus on the good. Personally I do this because I need to, if I didn't i'd have very few reasons to stay in this world. Mostly one friend which I act as an anchor for, I can always talk him out of a bad mood, and defuse his temper regardlessof the situation. And my service dog, without whom I would never talk to actual people due my autism getting in the way of any potential socializing with new people.  My hell of a life changed my personality so drastically that who I was before 5th grade might as well be a completely different person. I was kind, friendly, social, and genuinely nice. Now everyone except 3 people in my life irl believe i'm an asshole for no reason, I can't change that anymore because it's who I had to become to survive my school life. After puuting on that mask for so many years in an effort to be left alone by the jerks and their never ending harassment which school staff punished me for, somewhere along the way I forgot who I was and became this that I am now. I can't even tell anymore which was my real personality or if the old me even ever existed in the first place. If that's the reality you say we ignore then I want no part of it. I'll stay online where I can be me, without having my life made into a living hell again for it.


 You right. I know you might not need to hear it but I needed to say it. You right.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry I'm just waking up lol. I know I can be a pain at times but that guy attacking the hole fandom trying to play god GRR. That was just wrong. Not everyone is the same or of the same mind and acting like they are is very shoertsided.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 17, 2016)

I wouldn't and rather not discriminate as a furry. :3 We must let furries WIN!!!!! ^w~


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> I wouldn't and rather not discriminate as a furry. :3 We must let furries WIN!!!!! ^w~


This is why we've got fuckers on these forums criticizing everyone....


----------



## Wither (Aug 17, 2016)

All furries are degenerates. 
That's what I got from this thread.
Because trying to read this fucking train wreck made my brain quit out. 
I am dumber because of this thread. 


Very Hairy Larry said:


> This is why we've got fuckers on these forums criticizing everyone....


Yes it is. FA is a place full of trash.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Some of you question why I'm here and why I feel so deeply about being a furry. The shoertest way to put it is. It's like coming home.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> All furries are degenerates.
> That's what I got from this thread.
> Because trying to read this fucking train wreck made my brain quit out.
> I am dumber because of this thread.
> ...


 Read more. It's not all bad. 1 person gets everyone ticked and you want to throwe it all away? Hm! I will not give up. I will fight for the fandom. You laugh but you know I'm not afrade to fight for it.


----------



## Wither (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Some of you question why I'm here and why I feel so deeply about being a furry. The shoertest way to put it is. It's like coming home.





Angel-blacksun said:


> Read more. It's not all bad. 1 person gets everyone ticked and you want to throwe it all away? Hm! I will not give up. I will fight for the fandom. You laugh but you know I'm not afrade to fight for it.


please just be high.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> please just be high.


With vanilla icecream on top. And sprinkles.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> please just be high.


 I don't smoke anything. I hate drugs.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

.......starting to realize more and more why this asshole wants to reform the fandom.


----------



## ferretsage (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm not here for acceptance. I'm here for vindication for rejecting this dying destructive online world many of you are snagged in (some even in this thread, by their own admission). Thanks for giving me everything I was looking for.



Yakamaru said:


> Brushing a whole group with the same brush because of the actions/thoughts of a minority is retarded.



_*"MINORITY"
*_
*tastes that word carefully* It seems virtually all of you isolated electronically-connected individuals colaborate in each other's activities together here in the online ether -- even if you remain separated by up to many thousands of miles in reality. I'm sorry, I don't buy that word "minority".

See, when you buy an identity, you buy the whole package -- including all of the trash. That's why I'm nondenominational and avoid political affiliation with any one party. I like my options, thank you.

When I say that I'm furry, it's because I have to be here because I have too many epic dreams that fly way the fuck over Humanity's heads. Most furries, like most humans, perceive themselves at the top of evolution's ladder looking down with no where to go but down, while I'm at the base of the tree of the genetic potential of the universe looking up. Superhumans, not subhumans, furries!

"Alas, there cometh the time when man will no longer launch the arrow of his longing beyond man." ~Frederich Nietzsche



Abyssalrider said:


> Tell me ferretsage, did you even read my post? There's more good in these seemingly awkward and otherwise flat-out weird online communities than one would notice at first glance. The fact i'm still alive instead of having said "fuck it" and killed myself nearly 11 years ago at only 12 years old is proof of that. Many don't find communities like these or the good that can be found in them and the world is ever a darker place because of it. My negative viewpoints on nearly everything in this world would have most certainly finished off my desire to keep trying and to live while my dead friend could not, if not for my having found that good in these communties. Most members of whom that unknowingly saved my life still don't know about it, because I lost ways to stay in contact with them. But I don't consider it in any way a bad thing to have met them. If tbey saw my username they might recognize it and remember who I am, I don't believe it's likely but it is possible. I've wanted to thank them for years, but my own cowardice and procrastination until I lost any way to contact them made that impossible. People like you are the real cancer in these communities, rejecting any good they have in favor of putting a spotlight on the bad. It's like watching the fucking news, you point out the bad but ignore the overwhelming good. Wedon't ignore the bad, we know it's there but we choose to focus on the good. Personally I do this because I need to, if I didn't i'd have very few reasons to stay in this world. Mostly one friend which I act as an anchor for, I can always talk him out of a bad mood, and defuse his temper regardlessof the situation. And my service dog, without whom I would never talk to actual people due my autism getting in the way of any potential socializing with new people. My hell of a life changed my personality so drastically that who I was before 5th grade might as well be a completely different person. I was kind, friendly, social, and genuinely nice. Now everyone except 3 people in my life irl believe i'm an asshole for no reason, I can't change that anymore because it's who I had to become to survive my school life. After puuting on that mask for so many years in an effort to be left alone by the jerks and their never ending harassment which school staff punished me for, somewhere along the way I forgot who I was and became this that I am now. I can't even tell anymore which was my real personality or if the old me even ever existed in the first place. If that's the reality you say we ignore then I want no part of it. I'll stay online where I can be me, without having my life made into a living hell again for it.



No, I can't read what you wrote. My eyes are like children wandering into a dense forest to get lost in your wall of text. I read the word "autism" in there somewhere. I also read something about me "putting a spotlight on the bad" while you were blaming me for your unhappy life. Maybe... maybe... can you see that's all I see wherever I shine the spotlight?

Then I read the last line of your wall of text, kinda' picking at the edges of it, where you said you had to be online to be yourself and feel safe in order to escape a living hell you'd otherwise experience if you lived genuinely.

THAT IS TERRIBLE. Okay, so what are you going to to do about that? Do you plan to live online forever -- tethered to your Internet mama as your lifeline like a man in a coma hooked up to an oxygen mask? Or a fetus to its mommy? I'm resisting making crazy suggestions of finding furries like you in REAL LIFE, sharing interests and forming an ethical code (read: form a -- non-criminal wherever possible -- gang), and cooperating in real life so you don't have to have your sacks ripped off by jerks -- so you don't have to withdraw into your womb-room like a fetus. Sadly, there's not enough love (OR SANITY) in furry fandom to help you -- in fact, I feel the need to inform you that those fan conventions are only there to further isolate your identity from humanity, and leave you dependent, so they can keep fleecing you.

I also feel from vibes off you that social cooperation is, clearly, too complicated aaaaaaaaaand... I get the strong feeling you're nowhere near that level of competance or capability of putting yourselves up as the image an enduring alternate competitive testosterone in your area. You're giving me horrifying mental images of clusters of pasty scrawny life-clueless weaklings wearing wolf tails, and I don't want any of you to get hurt like that. Or maybe your furry self is scrawny like you. Jeez. Looking at your furry self on your icon, I dunno...

Okay, so rudimentary boot here. Just trying to get a basic Power On Self Test out of you. I want to help autistic teenagers bullied into their rooms and into online substitute worlds, since they're no longer allowed to live in the real one, who defensively lash out and call me cancer -- which they do so in order to earn worthless, virtual, empty-calorie, brownie points with other sad electronically-connected isolated cases like themselves, separated by thousands of miles, at my expense. Aren't I a nice guy? Salty ass, my ass!

Yeah, I have to talk myself up here. This isn't easy, folks, to walk into the lions' den of these forums, filled with hurting broken people (many with autism), and say, "Okay, you need to change. You can't die here face down on the floor in your room in your parent's house." and then, stand there and take it from people incensed because they perceive a person "arrogantly self-important" enough to come to help them with some sane advice (do you listen to yourselves -- "NORMIES! REEEEEEEEEEEE!!!"), and keep a smile on my face, but not a smirk. TOUGH! VERY TOUGH!

Ya' know, here's an autistic kid on the floor in his room, can't go outside without getting attacked, so his room has become a womb, and I'm getting flak because Jeff over here keeps slapping me upside the head because he's not an autistic kid a prisoner in his own room, and he's not feeling I'm sharing the love in his direction.

Okay! Okay! I'm not here to help furries. I'm just here to have fun. Slow motions, slow motions. Do you feel better now? Does that take away some of the threat you all are feeling?


----------



## Wither (Aug 17, 2016)

Why are a bunch of retards arguing about what the fandom should be? 


Angel-blacksun said:


> I don't smoke anything. I hate drugs.


Oh. Of course. I hope that one day you learn how to properly interact with other human beings. You poor soul.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I'm not here for acceptance. I'm here for vindication for rejecting this dying destructive online world many of you are snagged in (some even in this thread, by their own admission). Thanks for giving me everything I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

Mother of mercy, this fandom is not for me...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> Why are a bunch of retards arguing about what the fandom should be?
> 
> Oh. Of course. I hope that one day you learn how to properly interact with other human beings. You poor soul.


 I know how. I'm not used to this online stuff.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 17, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Some of you question why I'm here and why I feel so deeply about being a furry. The shoertest way to put it is. It's like coming home.


And i'm here because this online community is the only place i've found so far where I can list my true self, and everything that makes me who I am. As well as be myself, or at the very least try to distinguish what the real me is...whether that's the "old me" or the sarcastic jackass with an instinctive knack for pissing people off through minimal effort without even meaning to that I was forced to become or at least wear the mask of, just to make my school life even a tiny bit more bearable. Science, technology, games, and fantasy themed stuff have been tbe only constants in my personality since childhood. My interests always remained the same but I have no idea what my true personality is due this so called "reality" ferretsage is so determined we should be part of. This "reality" made me consider suicide several times before i was even in 6th grade, i had at least five different potential plans for it by my 13th birthday...what kind of a world like that is worth participating in? Kids that age shouldn't even know what suicide is let alone be seriously considering it as answer to their countless requests for help escaping the bullying they get punished for reacting to. They're told to "stand up to the bully" but when they do they get punished for it, while the bullies get off without even a warning despite police orders on file/record to leave the repeated victim alone. How is that "reality" worth being part of? I'll take my role-playing, video games, and online communties over that any day of the week. It says something about how much I went through, that even my rp characters have backstories so tragic, hellish, or brutal that the characters are usually straddling the line between sanity and absolute mental breakdown. That was my mental state through school life beginning at 4th grade, So I don't know how to make any other type of mentality for characters. But here I am because of those I found in these games or communities having given me reasons to stay alive: mostly the friendship i had with them, people I never met are closer to knowing the real me than my immediate family is. And I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Wither (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Mother of mercy, this fandom is not for me...


The fandom is what you make of it. By staying on FaF, you are choosing to stick around a bunch of underdeveloped mongoloids. Maybe just join a better forum like the phoenixed forums. Or possibly join one of the discord groups that's been advertised. There are furries that are nice to be around, I can promise you that, but it is _not_ here.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> The fandom is what you make of it. By staying on FaF, you are choosing to stick around a bunch of underdeveloped mongoloids. Maybe just join a better forum like the phoenixed forums. Or possibly join one of the discord groups that's been advertised. There are furries that are nice to be around, I can promise you that, but it is _not_ here.


Then why are you still here?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Your a smug little prick aren't you. Get over yourself. People here don't like me about as much as they don't like you. All this talk about how someones fantasy world bothers you. lol It's pethedic and sad that this is how you make yourself feel superier. What a week minded full.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 17, 2016)

But phoenix doesn't seem nearly as active


----------



## Wither (Aug 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> But phoenix doesn't seem nearly as active


dunno what you're talking about. It seems just as active at peak, unless you want to count FaF's awful rp threads, introductions, and generally shitty quality posts :v.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> dunno what you're talking about. It seems just as active at peak, unless you want to count FaF's shitty rp threads, introductions, and generally shitty quality posts :v.



aye. Maybe it would be worth to check it. I like this place, though I miss more serious discussions at times.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> aye. Maybe it would be worth to check it. I like this place, though I miss more serious discussions at times.


Can always PM someone if you want a more serious discussion?

Or add someone who seems interesting enough to discuss shit with?


----------



## Somnium (Aug 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Can always PM someone if you want a more serious discussion?
> 
> Or add someone who seems interesting enough to discuss shit with?



PMs are cool, but I want to chat with many people at once, see different opinions


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> PMs are cool, but I want to chat with many people at once, see different opinions


True. We also need an admin who actually does their job instead of policing ONE fucking thread. On the entire forum.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> And i'm here because this online community is the only place i've found so far where I can list my true self, and everything that makes me who I am. As well as be myself, or at the very least try to distinguish what the real me is...whether that's the "old me" or the sarcastic jackass with an instinctive knack for pissing people off through minimal effort without even meaning to that I was forced to become or at least wear the mask of, just to make my school life even a tiny bit more bearable. Science, technology, games, and fantasy themed stuff have been tbe only constants in my personality since childhood. My interests always remained the same but I have no idea what my true personality is due this so called "reality" ferretsage is so determined we should be part of. This "reality" made me consider suicide several times before i was even in 6th grade, i had at least five different potential plans for it by my 13th birthday...what kind of a world like that is worth participating in? Kids that age shouldn't even know what suicide is let alone be seriously considering it as answer to their countless requests for help escaping the bullying they get punished for reacting to. They're told to "stand up to the bully" but when they do they get punished for it, while the bullies get off without even a warning despite police orders on file/record to leave the repeated victim alone. How is that "reality" worth being part of? I'll take my role-playing, video games, and online communties over that any day of the week. It says something about how much I went through, that even my rp characters have backstories so tragic, hellish, or brutal that the characters are usually straddling the line between sanity and absolute mental breakdown. That was my mental state through school life beginning at 4th grade, So I don't know how to make any other type of mentality for characters. But here I am because of those I found in these games or communities having given me reasons to stay alive: mostly the friendship i had with them, people I never met are closer to knowing the real me than my immediate family is. And I plan to keep it that way.


 I'm with you. Do to my mintal state I'm left quistioning everything. Even my own reactions. I wonder if there's something about me that people are seeing that I'm not seeing. I never was able to think of killing myself. Every time it came to that I would blackout and destry everything around me. I can't begin to describe the pain and fear involved coming out of it praying nobody was hurt. And the thought of never coming out of it..... I can't go there. It doesn't help that I'm stronger than I look. I tend to push myself past boundries. And sometimes I don't know when to stop. As people keep telling me. I'm glad your here.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 17, 2016)

ferretsage said:


> I'm not here for acceptance. I'm here for vindication for rejecting this dying destructive online world many of you are snagged in (some even in this thread, by their own admission). Thanks for giving me everything I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I blame you ferretsage? And in case you missed it, I practice Kyakushin which has tbe hardest level of contact out of all Karate styles. I never said I can't go outside without being attacked, I said being myself in public could get me attacked or are you so ignorant you don't believe in this day and age someone who publicly came out as an autistic bisexual would get the shit kicked out of him for no other reason? And again i'm a physically active, healthy, 22 year old male. I spend most of my time outside exercising not on video games or the internet. More than willing to send you a link to my Misfit (exercise tracker) profile to see the proof if you don't believe me.






Secondly I never blamed you for my school life being hell, I said you're part of the problem when it comes to people not finding the good in these communities but only seeing the bad and avoiding them because of it. Do I believe there should be some reforms in the furry community? Yes, but I also believe I haven't been part of it for long enough (less than 3 months) to deserve a right to speak on that subject.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> I've been here for, like, 30 minutes. I'm having my laugh and I'll move on again.
> 
> To answer why I _was_ here? FaF used to be an actually good place. Good ol' dog diddler Chase ruined this place though and most of the old regulars are now on Phoenix. A year has passed and here FaF is. It's pitiful.
> 
> Your posts are like a blessing.


 Your confuesing. Don't change.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> When did I blame you? And in case you missed it, I practice Kyakushin which has tbe hardest level of contact out of all Karate styles. I never said I can't go outside without being attacked, I said being myself in public could get me attacked or are you so ignorant you don't believe in this day and age someone who publicly came out as an autistic bisexual would get the shit kicked out of him for no other reason? And again i'm a physically active, healthy, 22 year old male. I spend most of my time outside exercising not on video games or the internet. More than willing to send you a link to my Misfit (exercise tracker) profile to see the proof if you don't believe me.
> 
> View attachment 13099
> 
> Secondly I never blamed you for my school life being hell, I said you're part of the problem when it comes to people not finding the good in these communities but only seeing the bad and avoiding them because of it. Do I believe there should be some reforms in the furry community? Yes, but I also believe I haven't been part of it for long enough (less than 3 months) to deserve a right to speak on that subject.


 If I post something that was already said just pass it. I'm still learning how this forum things work. Sorry lol


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Fuck this horse shit, dude. If I'm just gonna keep being criticized for something that I'm not, then fuck this fandom. Fuck being a furry. I am so fucking done with all of this bullshit. I fuckin hate being judged for something that I'm not. If this keeps happening, then fuck it. I'm finished with this shit, man. I've lost interest in being a furry. I am fucking done with this mother fucking bullshit, dude. Fuck this......fuck this.


Over reacting a bit aren't you?  What do you care what he thinks about you?  If you know you're not a stereotype isn't that fine enough?  Does he HAVE to know that too?

Or are you one of those people who have to be perceived as being better or smarter than your peers?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 17, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Over reacting a bit aren't you?  What do you care what he thinks about you?  If you know you're not a stereotype isn't that fine enough?  Does he HAVE to know that too?


I just got really fuckin pissed that I kept being judged for something that I am not.


Rheumatism said:


> Or are you one of those people who have to be perceived as being better or smarter than your peers?


You really should be asking ferrestage that...


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 17, 2016)

I am temporarily locking this thread due to reports that have been filed regarding off-topic commentary, insult slinging, and harassment.  I will unlock the thread when things have been cleared up and reply bans have been placed on those unable to remain on topic.  The unlock should take place either tonight or tomorrow.


----------

